# The House of Myths



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok, I'm makin this story to get rid of a frickin thing that's been annoyin the hell out of me by not going away... fucking annoyin...
The main characters of Naruto are all mythical creatures from long past tales. They are kept in a house away from humans. Some OC Characters are wound up into a mission to investigate the mansion they are kept in due to the disapperance of people who have been within a three mile radius of the mansion.

I have everything planned out, I just need..
I NEED OC CHARACTERS!!! especially boys.. I NEED THEM REALLY SOON!! PM ME!!!

Characters so far:
F: Minaka: LGH
M: Realm: LGH
F: Neo: Bachi-san
F: Hatrou: @Darklight
F: Shibo: Shibo Uriusu
F: Yuki: Sasuke luver
F: Sunabana Sabaku (Suna): Tsunade- chan
M: Tonoko Sanyakoto: Shibo Uriusu
M: Magiwa: Itachifan727
M: Naoki: Sasuke luver

If you are going to pm me, include the following:
Age
Apperance
Attitude
Village
Family, past
Jutsu
If there are relationships involved, Include it as well. Gaara is taken. 

Thank you!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

first chapter coming soon, sis?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

if only if only... peeps i wish they would send me more..


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 5, 2008)

This sounds interesting...... So do u need help or wat?????


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

yes, i need OCs.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> yes, i need OCs.



hey, sis I have a question here : have you thought of a name of my OC character? i think Sachiko is nice... like it? if you have a better one use it


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

i can change it to Sachiko.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> i can change it to Sachiko.



*what was it before?​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

it was Hatrou.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> it was Hatrou.



I like them both choose the one you like better. [what does it mean?]


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

i think it means firefly.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> i think it means firefly.



*Then Hatrou it is.*​


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

ok. whatever you say, your character.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> ok. whatever you say, your character.



*I've never had an OC character before. You know the appearance she looks like me (exept the tall part I'm 1.63cm tall. lol)​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

ok. i think i have it.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2008)

*have what?​*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 6, 2008)

I got one for you. If ur interested that is.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> I got one for you. If ur interested that is.



*An OC character? She'd love it! Just send her in a PM all the things she stated to need in the first post like appearence etc.​*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok. Will do. I can't wait to read the story.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 7, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Ok. Will do. I can't wait to read the story.



*me neither but for some reason she hasn't showed today...​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 7, 2008)

god dammit.... i have to be gone for three weeks...  damn parents... It would be two but oh no!! We have to tour a fucking forest in Indiana!! Ohh!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 8, 2008)

Damnit................................


----------



## Morphine (Jul 9, 2008)

*dammit, claire! first clara gets banned now you leave for three weeks...​*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 10, 2008)

Man this suckz. Now what am I supposed to do 4 three long agonizing weeks?????


----------



## Morphine (Jul 11, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Man this suckz. Now what am I supposed to do 4 three long agonizing weeks?????



*I suggest writing your fic.​*


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2008)

since you've been reading my stories, you can use any of my characters. if you need anything about them, then ask
but you've read my story, so you should have a pretty good idea


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks franky!!! Yeah!!
don't get so pissed dark... and sasuke.. luver.... 

worse than me....
Charlie!!! We're on a bridge charlie!! A maaagical bridge!!
inner: THATS OFF TOPIC!!
SORRY!!


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2008)

sure thing


----------



## Morphine (Jul 13, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> thanks franky!!! Yeah!!
> don't get so pissed dark... and sasuke.. luver....
> 
> worse than me....
> ...



*how can i not get pissed? that sucks big time!!!​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 13, 2008)

...... you are not pissed.... you are happy,.... like the retarded unicorns in charlie goes to candy mountain.....*Jedi mind trick*


----------



## Morphine (Jul 13, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> ...... you are not pissed.... you are happy,.... like the retarded unicorns in charlie goes to candy mountain.....*Jedi mind trick*



*I'm not happy! Neither retarded! I said I was pissed!!!
Hatrou: Sure thing, boss...
wha?​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 13, 2008)

.... young firefly.. over come the thing that is very pissed... young firefly... spread your wings and take control...
INNER!!! SHUT UP!!!!!
inner: NO!! YOU SHUT UP!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 14, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> .... young firefly.. over come the thing that is very pissed... young firefly... spread your wings and take control...
> INNER!!! SHUT UP!!!!!
> inner: NO!! YOU SHUT UP!!!



*what the hell is your inner talking about?! no taking control! I am in control dammit!
Hatrou: i think claire's inner is right
oh you shut up right now! :toliet​*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW.....................


----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> WOW.....................



*wha?
Hatrou: it's us talking to our inners, stupid bitch!
what did you just say!?
Hatrou: you got something in your ears?
that's it! *hits self*
Hatrouuch!!!
yeah that's right...​*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 15, 2008)

I just added the second chapter. So read that for awhile.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> I just added the second chapter. So read that for awhile.



*I did! and commented too!​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 16, 2008)

ok, wow... you guys are just... odd.. im going to post this little... starter up thingy, for the story.


There was an old, but huge house at the top of a large hill that was covered in forest. There had been many reports of people disappearing from the three mile radius around it. No one ever dared to enter it. There were stories of mythical monsters and spirits living in it.
Ninja had been sent to the house, many from different villages.k Those who had disappeared were from different villages, sound, leaf, sand, rain and even mist.



that's it so far!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 16, 2008)

err... yay! Nice intro!!!   ...   Now excuse me while I get going on MY fanfic... It is very late... like, a week late


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 16, 2008)

So when R u going to post the first chapter????


----------



## Morphine (Jul 16, 2008)

*I can't wait to read the first chapter! And of course see how you write my character...​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 16, 2008)

i hope i can get the first chapter up by at least.... sunday. maybe saturday, cause... i sort of didn't really get to 'plan out' what the oc characters would do in it. so.... im having more thoughts invade MY MIND!! AHH!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 17, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> i hope i can get the first chapter up by at least.... sunday. maybe saturday, cause... i sort of didn't really get to 'plan out' what the oc characters would do in it. so.... im having more thoughts invade MY MIND!! AHH!!!



*naughty thoughts!go in...there...slower...​*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea, I want to see how you write my oc 2.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 17, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Yea, I want to see how you write my oc 2.



you got an OC too?what's the name? mine's Hatrou


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 17, 2008)

...........its Yuki from my fanfic......Does urs have a relationship with someone???? Mine does.

So are you going to post this weekend sometime????? I really want to see the first chapter.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 19, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> ...........its Yuki from my fanfic......Does urs have a relationship with someone???? Mine does.



*yees,Sasuke  who does ur character have a relationship with?*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 20, 2008)

She's dating Itachi.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 20, 2008)

im so sorry... my first priority right now is adding in some other characters some peeps pmed me with, then chappy, really sorry. it'll probably be really short.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 20, 2008)

okok... chapter 1

INTRO OF DA WHA???


*Spoiler*: __ 



LOCATION: KAGE OFFICES OF ALL VILLAGES:
"WHAT?!?!" The voices of many girls was heard.

SAND:
"YOU SERIOUS?!?! HAUNTED HOUSE??"
"Yes Suna.. yes... you said nothing Minaka... something wrong?"
"I like haunted houses..."
"THEY ARE NASTY!! AND ODD!! AND FULL OF SPIDERS!! AND!! AHH!!" Suna screamed. The kage sighed.
"Why must you yell?"
"ITS CREEPY!! Bugs are a  bit... eeehhh..."

MIST:
"HUHHHH??"
"You said haunted house right??"
"Like.. uh... like... spiders and ghosts kind of haunted house?"
"Yes..." The mist kage explained.
"BBLLLLLLAHHHHHHHHHH!!!"
"NOT IN THE OFFICE!!"

STONE:
"I have to go to a place that's... a house... AND HAunted??"
"Yes."
"....wow... I never knew that could happen.."
"What??"
"A house and a house being haunted... THAT IS SO COOL!!"
"Neo... calm down... jesus.. you are just very odd.."
"What??"

SOUND:
"HAUNTED HOUSE??"
"yes Shibo- chan, a haunted house. Now I know you like bugs and... snakes and things that live UNDER YOUR BED."
"I said I'd clean it up later!!"
"ITS BEEN THREE WEEKS!! THAT MILK IS GREEN BY NOW!!"
"SORRY!!!"
"Anyway... many of my top scientists have gone missing-"
"Is kabuto gone?"
"No.."
"DAMMIT!!"
"I need you to- SHIBO!! PUT THE SWORD DOWN!! GET AWAY FROM KABUTO!!! SHIBO!!!!!"

LEAF:
"NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!"
"Sucker..."
"YOU ARE MEAN HOKAGE!!!"
"You go, Yuki and Hatrou. me stay!"
"NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!"




I know it's a crappy first chapter, but come on! I've only got half an hour, a ton of shit to do, so GIVE ME A BREAK!! And i have bad memory.. tell me what go wrong and mesa correct it...


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 20, 2008)

lol, you make the characters so hyper!  

I loves it ^^  but Neo really shouldn't be that hyper... lol.  *yawns* oh gawd im tired -_-


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 21, 2008)

WOW..........everyone is hyper. I LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 21, 2008)

*HYPER PEOPLE! Me loves it! My character's gonna go crazy,right? And WAY TO GO,SHIBO! KILL KABUTO! *cheers**


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 21, 2008)

awww... i like Kabuto   He was my personal doctor b4 the Orochimaru disaster 

anywho, your fanfics are always awesome!!!     ^^


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 22, 2008)

I never thought of making yuki hyper.........

Its just to funny.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 23, 2008)

*HYPER PEOPLE ROCK!!! anyway an update would be nice some time soon.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 23, 2008)

same here.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 23, 2008)

im sorry... did i get most things right? Did i include most everyone??? did i??? *cry*

mez... tryz another...

Chappy 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



The two leaf chunin stood at the bottom of a hill. One girl was looking straight up at the hill. The other was wide eyed at the sudden darkness around the house.
"We have to run up THAT hill???" Yuki complained.
"I guess..."
"OH COME ON!!!" Yuki sat on the ground.
"Well... maybe we can just walk up it..." Hatrou suggested.
"Oh sure... sure... then I'll get bug bites..."
"Hey!! You can use that... hair spray crap!! Then light a match! It does the trick!"
"I need the hair spray!!"
"oh bullshit!"

Shibo from the sound village was tettering around a few dead trees on the side of the hill.
"WEEE!!! THIS IS FUN!!! OW!!! me trip... CONAICO!! DAMN!!" she rubbed her butt.
"I want conaico!! Wah!! Ohhh!!!! Spider!! Come here little spidey!!" She chased after the small spider that scurried up the hill.
"Come here! Come- OW!! WHAT THE HECK?? Oh! Hi there!" Shibo grinned at two sand chunin.
"AH!! SPIDER! AH AH AHHH!! GET IT AWAY FROM ME!!!" Suna tried stomping on it. Minaka sighed and pushed her back.
"I'll get it..." She let down a hand and blew a slight breeze down her wrist. The spider slowly went towards her hand and scurried up her fingers.
"There.. see?? It's only a wolf spider! You wimp..." Shibo crept up next to Minakas hand.
"ooooo... can I hold it??"
"Sure." She carefully placed the spider in shibos hand.
"Ohh.... It's so fuzzy..." She swiftly swiped the spider into her mouth.
"OH MY GOD!!" Suna yelled. Minaka blinked at the action. Shibo grinned and swallowed.
"Yum!"
"HOW COULD YOU DO THAT??"
"Sh!"
"Wha?"
"Suna, shut up! Look, we're almost there. now shut up and stay low.." Minaka said. Shibo crawled on her knees next to the two.

the stone chunin was walking fluently up the hill.
"Oh.. another hole... there's another one... oh! A little cave... and another one..." SHe placed her feet skillfully around the holes.
"God... the stone village is making me too skilled for these simple landscapes..." SHe muttered. Neo looked up at the looming house again.
"I wonder what it smells like in there... I hope its not like my room... eck..." neo ran up the steep hill.
"At least it's steep... damn wind.."


----------



## Franky (Jul 23, 2008)

use Komacki... please?
I know you don't need a profile... you've read my entire story, you know who he is...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL. Wow, nice job on making some of the girls complain. This is to funny. Next chapter plz!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 24, 2008)

*Hair spray?ahaha nice job doing Hatrou.you can try to make her more sarcastic and she shouldn't REALLY care about anyone. [besides Sasuke sometime ]
p.s. just tips don't jump on me...*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL!!! i wonder when the next chapter is????


----------



## Morphine (Jul 24, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> LOL!!! i wonder when the next chapter is????



*so do I. she likes the suspence so we'll probably have to wait for a while.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 24, 2008)

.........................okay.........


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 24, 2008)

lmao... so... awkward.... and yes, Neo loves obstacle courses and anything to do with agility and flexibility... you know, compared to her brother and sister she was always the most skilled at taijutsu, until that fateful day when... *talks,lectures,talks,lectures,talks*

lol, love the chapter... and, I hate spiders.... oh noes... but don't kill it  just, put it in a plastic container or something 

Also I wonder why Neo is from the stone village    hmm... the fic is amazing so far, and it must be hard to write all them characters. Just make Neo less hyper... think she's like Gaara when it comes to calmness.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 25, 2008)

Next chapter yet??????..........................No? oh well, i'll find something else to do.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 25, 2008)

*update?soon?no? ah...*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 25, 2008)

im sorry.... i got kicked again... me sorry...
im sorry franky!!!!! God damn i need a better memory... i need a FUCKIN PHONE IS WHAT I NEED!! CHEAP BASTARDS!!!
sorry.... outraged at that point there.....
im sorry..... im not going to jump on anyone... im sorry... im sorry...

short one???

chapter 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



The leaf girls were hiking up the steep hill, Hatrou was chugging water.
"For gods sake, leave some for when we need it! It's not like air! It's limited!" Yuki snapped. Hatrou shrugged and spat some at her feet.
"I got bugs in my mouth."
"Oh you are so pleasent....." Yuki sighed.
"I wish a guy was here! Someone dark... handsome.... toned...." She gazed off. Hatrou rolled her eyes.
"God... all you think about are Goth guys.... you are so odd!"
"You like them too...."
"HEY!!! ARE YOU FROM THE LEAF VILLAGE?!?!?" A boys voice rang. They looked behind them. Yuki grinned.
"He's not goth but has white hair... and isn't old at ALL.. YEAH!! WE'RE FROM THE LEAF!!!" Yuki yelled. the boy stopped in front of them.
"Oh great! I'm so sorry I'm late here... Hokage gave me the orders to come at the last minute! Ahhehe..." hatrou yawned.
"Uh... I'm Komacki Kaguya."
"Kaguya? Ain't they.... way outside the fire country?"
"Yea... but I like big cities... that aren't underground..." Komacki said.
"Oh ok... well... we're almost to the giant house that's extremly dark and full of bugs." Hatoru said, watching Yuki shudder.
"Eck!"
"Spiders? They seem to be pleasent creatures in my eyes."


----------



## Franky (Jul 25, 2008)

Yay!!!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ Franky happy!!
that smiley is so odd...   hhehheeh....


----------



## Franky (Jul 25, 2008)

yes, I am happy


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 25, 2008)

bleh, spiders... hate 'em all!!! 

Nice chapter tho


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 25, 2008)

thank you bachi!! ok ok... i did that neo right... right? i hope... only hope...

Chappy 4


*Spoiler*: __ 



The stone chunin was standing at the front gate, more like sleeping against the gate.
"There's no ghost..... *snore* I don wanna wear pink.... *snore* nnnnooooo... *snore* spiders are fuzzy... *snore* i waz resting meh eyes...."
"Hello??" Suna poked Neo.
"*snore* i wan five... minutes.... *snore*...." Minaka walked up next to Suna.
"What the hell is a single stone ninja doing here?"
"Maybe she's in a team!"
"*snore* Damn you dog.. GIVE ME THE COOKIE!!" Neo sprang awake.
"oh! ... uh... hi... who... are you two?" she straightened herself up. Minaka snickered.
"Cookie? Dog? Someone is paranoid.."
"Hey!" Suna snapped at her.
"ANYWAY! We're chunin from the Hidden Sand Village. I'm Sunabana Sabaku, or Suna for short, and she's Minaka, just Minaka... if i say her last name she hits me.."
"Damn straight.." Minaka muttered. Neo bowed to both.
"I am Neo. Just Neo. I'm a Chunin from the hidden Stone Village." She said.
"Neo? That's an interesting name..." Minaka said.
"So... are you alone or... is your team inside?"
"I'm alone.The gates are locked and I don't feel like opening it." She yawned.
"HEY!!! WHO'RE YOU??????????" A girls voice rang.
"Whos there?" Minaka said lazily. Shibo appeared in front of them, a bug leg hanging out of her mouth. Three leaf ninja appeared behind her.
"Who're you?"
"I'm SHIBO URIUSU!!!!! From conaico's village!!" She cheered.
"Um?"
"Sound village?" Shibo said, scratching her nose.
"We're from the leaf village, I'm Komacki Kaguya."
"Yuki."
"Hatrou."
"Oh! All of you and one stone, one sound, and.... two sand? Huh... odd combination on the same mission. Right? Everyone here to investigate the house?" Shibo said.
"yea... guess so.." Everyone nodded.
"SO... gate... big... big gate... what do we do here?" Komacki asked. Yuki pushed him out of the way.
"Move... gez..." She wove hand signs.
"Fire Style! Phoenix Flower jutsu!" She spat small fireballs straight at the gate. It swung open, the doors clashing onto the wall surrounding the old home.
"God... It's a nightmare in here..." Hatrou said.
"IT LOOKS LIKE THAT HERB GARDEN KABUTO HIDES IN!!!" Shibo ran inside. Minaka bent down and examined a crumpled flower.
"A sand lily... how rare..." She murmured. She scooped up some of the dirt under the flower.
"Heh... people are smart... sand and soil... best combination..." She said. Suna pulled her along.
"Come on!! Don't leave me alone!!" She whispered.


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Jul 25, 2008)

*gasp* yay, you added my character in ^.^


----------



## Franky (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome chappy


----------



## Morphine (Jul 26, 2008)

*Lovely just lovely.You got Hatrou's character just right! Awesome! can't wait for an update.*


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 26, 2008)

omfg i luv it    brilliant...  who's Tsunade-chan's character?   lol, the only characters i really know here are Neo(mah own OC)  and Shibo 

It's awesome... Ima do the happy dance 

haha... Yakushi Kabuto pwned the spam


----------



## Morphine (Jul 26, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> omfg i luv it    brilliant...  who's Tsunade-chan's character?   lol, the only characters i really know here are Neo(mah own OC)  and Shibo
> 
> It's awesome... Ima do the happy dance
> 
> haha... Yakushi Kabuto pwned the spam



*yeah he's the kind of Mod that hates spam. and my OC is Hatrou.*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 26, 2008)

im sorry yakushi..... spamming is to hard to resist in the summer... *hits self (Damn spamming mouth!!!)*

Chappy 5


*Spoiler*: __ 



The seven chunin stood in front of the large pair of old doors that kept the house closed.
"So.... who's going to knock?" Shibo asked. Everyone was silent. Komacki cleared his throat.
"I'll do it." He offered. Hatrou pushed him forward. He examined the door and knocked four times. There was a rumbling after each knock. They waited for a few minutes.
"No one home! Let's break them down..." Shibo pushed up her sleeves. Neo grabbed her collar.
"No! We just knock again." She said. Komacki knocked harder again. The doors creaked open. A voice was heard.
"Please... come in." They slowly entered the old house.
"WHOA!!!!" The inside was the complete opposite of the outside of the house. It was completely clean and well kept. There was a blazing fireplace in the far area of the room.
"Welcome, I'm guessing you are all ninja from hidden villages? You are welcome to look through the mansion." A man was slowly climbing down the staircase.
"My name is Realm, I am the owner of the great mansion. I take in those who are lost and abandoned and those who were taken for death and are ashamed of their lives." He said. Realm wore red clothing and a white cloak. He had well kept hair that was a light silver, but he looked only to be in his twenties. He had green eyes like emeralds.
"Hello mister Realm!! I'm Shibo!!!" She waved excitedly.
"Yuki."
"Hatrou."
"Komacki."
"Neo."
"Suna!"
"Minaka.."
"I welcome you all. Please, it is already night time, tomarrow morning, I will introduce you to some of the residents of my humble abode. You may rest here on the chairs and couches out here. There are beds through those two doors next to the fireplace." He said, walking past them. They all walked behind him, looking at everything there. He bowed to them.
"Please understand that if you hear things at night or see a figure walking through the room, it is only a resident of this household. Don't be alarmed of anything, even if it doesn't look or sound human." He strode past them and walked up the staircase out of sight.
"you know that Realm looks pretty hot..." Neo muttered to Yuki.
"Same here.... that hair is so cool..."
"Hey! Are you calling him old over there?" Komacki yelled.
"No!! all im saying is that his hair is cool!!" Yuki yelled back. Minaka sat in front of the fireplace, staring into the flames. Suna crouched down next to her.
"so... what do you think we should do? Should we stick by ourselves or go with em?"
"I don't care, I'm staying out here tonight.." Minaka answered softly.
"Ok... it's so weird how you always stay up all night and hardly sleep..." Suna walked to the leaf chunin. She cleared her throat.
"Ok! Minaka has voleentered to stay up tonight and watch out for all of us, so the rest of us can make outselves at home and sleep!" She yelled. Yuki and Neo grabbed Komacki.
"What the hell?!?!"
"What??!?! I don't really like dark places!!" Yuki whined.
"I get cold easily!" neo complained.
"Help me someone!" Komacki called out. Shibo skipped over and poked his nose.
"Sucker."

Minaka was staring into the fire for over two hours now. She was imagining a scene was taking place in it. She had a gift for seeking out things with her chakra and playing the scenes from the past into water or fire. All she saw so far was a few people walking around, going to rooms, walking with food up staircases. She didn't find anyone walking out doors or windows. She straightened up. In the fire, someone was hard to het an image of.
"who is that?" SHe crept closer to the fire. It was a man, he wasn't one who seemed friendly. She gasped. The man was looking directly at her through the fire. He then just vanished into thin air.
"Who was that man...?" she whispered. There was a noise behind her. She calmly looked behind her. There was nothing. She rubbed her eyes she felt sleepy.
"The hell? No.... I'm not sleepy..." She muttered. Minaka stood up and walked around. Her eyes were heavy.
"Dammit..." She yawned. Minaka walked down a hallway, something was pulling her down it. she forced herself to stopped. She looked at the wall. There were pictures of people on it. Next to her was a picture of a red haired man with green-blue eyes and black circles around them. His face was pale, his eyes were emotionless. She was locked in his eyes.
"Sleep." A rough voice said. She slowly turned her head to face in front of her.
"Sleep... go to sleep.." She dropped to one knee. A figure loomed over her.
"Sleep...." he said again. Minaka grabbed his pants leg.
"I... don't sleep..."
"Oh? Why then...?"
"Too many.... nightmares..." She could barely talk. The figure hesitated for a moment. Then placed a hand on her forehead.
"I'll make sure you have no nightmares....." She faded into darkness.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 26, 2008)

omg 

lmao, love the chapter  

and omg i only just noticed that Morphia is Darklight


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 26, 2008)

Bachi! *boink on the head* think next time! it even says it in her siggy!

next chappy hopefully today.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 26, 2008)

ok, chappy!

Chappy 6


*Spoiler*: __ 



Komacki was leaning over Minaka when she awoke. She headbutted him.
"Fuck off!" Neo swated Komacki away.
"I told you not to do that!!" she yelled. Minaka looked around.
"Where's Suna? And everyone else?"
"Eh... they left. They went around in pairs.. maybe split up.. to look around. Of course... It's almost nine, that Realm guy should be rounding them up for breakfast and intros to some 'residents'." Neo explained.
"We found you asleep on the couch... nice blanket you had over you though." He held up a silk sheet.
"Wha?" minaka softly grasped the sheet.
"MINAKA IS AWAKE!!" Suna hugged her.
"The fuck??"
"You fell asleep last night! So... you couldn't stay yp could you?"
"Shut up." She muttered.
"Is everyone here?" Realm's voice rang. Minaka looked past Suna's shoulder.
"Oh... wow... that's quick.." Everyone was gathered behind the sofa.
"Yes, we're all he-"
"Where did shibo go?" Yuki asked. Hatrou looked around.
"Oh god..." She sighed.
"Minaka.. duck." Suna muttered, pulling her head down. Shibo came flying past her head.
"WHOA!! THATS A HIGH CEILING!!" She yelled. Neo sighed.
"I thought she was one i could get along with..."
"ANyway, the dining room is this way, just follow me. Some of the residents are late risers so they'll be there." They walked in. A blonde girl ran up to them.
"HI!! I'm Ino Yamanaka!!!!!" She giggled.
"Eh?" A pink haired girl pushed ino out of the way.
"Move fatty!!! I'm Sakura Haruno!!" She said. She waved pleasently. The girls started ripping at each other. Realm sighed.
"Girls, Girls!! Calm down!! Don't get out of control again! Or it's water on both of you!" The girls immediatly stopped.
"Now.. as they said... they are Sakura and Ino. They," He pointed to across the room to five others.
"They are..." He waved at them. A boy with brown hair stepped forward.
"Im Shikamaru Nara." A girl with blue hair stepped forward.
"H-hinata Hyuuga.." A boy with black hair stepped forward.
"Sasuke... Uchiha...." A taller man with black hair in a pony tail stepped forward.
"Itachi Uchiha." Another man stepped forward with blonde hair.
"Deidara... I appreciate those with real artistic talents, un." he said.
"You will meet others tonight, for some... prefer... the nightime." Realm said.
"Please, eat." He motioned to the table that had food all over it.
"WOW." Shibo grabbed a spoon and knawed on it. Yuki kicked her calf.
"Be proper!!!"
"No actually the silverware here is a good source of iron." Ino said. Komacki sighed.
"Do you have any plain milk? I don't see any..." 
"Yes of course." Realm snapped his fingers. Shikamaru glided out of the room and came back with a jug of milk.
"It's fresh, believe me, fresh." He muttered.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 26, 2008)

Don't eat the foooooooooood!!!    I don't trust this guy... 
and... omg, it's Deidara... and Itachi.... Mah former allies 

awesome chapter  im lovin it!

ps: milk = eww. >.<


----------



## Morphine (Jul 27, 2008)

* Sasuke,Itachi,Deiadara  HOT ALERT! awesome chapter! where's meh girl anyway? out to beat up someone I hope *evil grin**


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 27, 2008)

who knows what will happen to them... BACHI!! I forget some things about neo... what's her 'pairing' again?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 28, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> *who knows what will happen to them...* BACHI!! I forget some things about neo... what's her 'pairing' again?



*I hope you do...*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 28, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!! Itachi!!!!!!!LOL!!!!!!!!!!! the next chapter should be good!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 28, 2008)

hehehahaha.... i said who knows what'll happen to them cause... i have like ten different ideas as of what to do with them.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 28, 2008)

.......................sweet.................oh, i updated my fanfic if u wanted to see.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 28, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> who knows what will happen to them... BACHI!! I forget some things about neo... what's her 'pairing' again?



ummm... sorta kinda Deidara. sorta kinda. like my fic, it's sorta kinda. major emphasis on both the SORTA, and the KINDA.  

but she honestly wouldn't trust him in such a suspicious situation... he's some sort of Zombie!!! Ahhhhhh!!!!   They're ALL ZOMBIES!!!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 28, 2008)

ok... calm down...

chappy 7


*Spoiler*: __ 



Neo was staring at Deidara for about half of breakfast, seeing as how she only at a bagel and some cheese. His blue eyes were bright yet somehow dead. She liked that. Shibo was annoyed since she didn't pay attention to her, so she started knawing on her hand.
"SHIBO!!! STOP IT!!" Neo was waving her hand around trying to get Shibo off of it. Shibo grinned and let go.
"i woke you up!!"
"Wha?"
"You were staring at deid-"
"SHHH!!!" Neo put her hands over shibo's mouth.
"No i wasn't!!!"
"Mef ou er!!"
"NO I WASN'T!!" She hissed. Shibo licked her hands. Neo looked down, for about five seconds. Then-
"AHHHHH!!! EW EW EW!!!!!!!!!" She stood up and started freaking out.
"SHIBO THATS DISGUSTING!!!" She screamed. Deidara was staring at her now. Sasuke and Itachi were chuckling. Komacki watched quietly, trying not to laugh. Hatrou was hiding her face in embaressment, Yuki was staring, and the two sand girls were laughing their asses off.
"OH MY GOD!! SHIBO YOU ARE AWESOME!!" Suna yelled.
"You are so hilarious!!" Minaka laughed. Shikamaru buried his face in his hand.
"This is going to be a drag... I bet I'll have to clean it up.." he muttered. Ino and Sakura were laughing.
"OH THAT'S FUNNY!!!" Realm came into the room.
"Neo, is something wrong?"
"SHIBO SPREAD HER RABIES ON MY HAND!!"
"Hey!! Its just spit!!" Shibo snapped. Deidara came over with a napkin and wrapped it around Neo's hand. Neo stopped.
"Here, hope it helps, un." He said. Neo blinked.
"Uh... um?" she said nervously. Deidara blinked.
"Whip your hand. I hate unsanitary things, un. Especially if it's unartistic, un." He muttered. Neo blushed a little. In her mind she was doing something else.
_OH MY GOD!! HE'S AN ARTIST!! I CAN TELL!! PRAISE WHATEVER THE FUCK IS GOD!! HE'S CUTE!!!_ (MUAHAH!!! My little touch bachi.. ) Realm waved at the residents. They walked out of the room.
"I will leave you be, you'll meet other residents as you explore the home." He said, then he to left. Yuki began whispering to Hatrou.
"That sasuke and Itachi, Yeow!! Hot stuff!!"
"I call Sasuke!! Oh my god!! His darkness is so cute..." Hatrou whispered.
"Oh good thing you called him, cause I want Itachi!! His hair looks awesome!" Yuki whispered. Komacki sighed.
"That Hinata is quiet, I was looking forward to a conversation with her.." He said. Shibo poked her head over his shoulder.
"You like her."
"AH!! WHAT THE HELL?? Where'd you come from??"
"You like hinata!!"
"No i don't!!!!"
"Ok you do."
"Yes, I- HEY!! STOP THAT!!!!" he snapped. Shibo laughed and ducked away. Minaka was staring into space.
"Minaka, did you like anyone there??" Suna whispered.
"no."
"No one???"
"No." Minaka stated.
"No one?? You su- oh forget it, me neither... they were either too dark too lazy, or not a guy.." She muttered. hatrou stood up.
"OK!! Let's split up into pairs, or if wanted, by yourselves, but I highly go against it, so we can search this place!!" She said. Komacki was paired with shibo, Hatrou and Yuki, neo and Suna, and Minaka by herself.
"You sure you don't want to be in my pair?? Please Minaka?? You're the only person from my village here!!"
"I like to be alone. Besides, I'll just stay out here." She said.
"Oh ok! See ya later!" Suna said. She waved.
"Yawn! Time for daytime sleep!!! GO AWAY SUN!!" Minaka yelled as she flooped on the couch.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 28, 2008)

hmmm... I didn't quite get the little touch... does it have something to do with me being an Atheist 

anyway, i like it   a bit... guy-crazy tho      one of the guys should get kicked or somethin... namely, Deidara


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 28, 2008)

i added the little touch to say... 'Neo loves Deidara' and im rubbing it in your face.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 28, 2008)

why?!   she doesn't love him... or does she? hmmmmm... gotta think about that one   love is an awkward word... and I decided a while ago that I would never love someone again (cuz mah parents told meh to stop saying the word hate, so i dun say the word love much anymore either)

anyway, it's going good with the fic!  I look forward to every chapter!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 28, 2008)

.......... you could say 'I hate to hate'....called the messing with the mind trick, out think yourself to out think others. i do it a lot. now im in advanced literature.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 29, 2008)

*Did I win the lottery?I said Hatrou's paired with Sasuke and she gets Itachi? And I'm pretty sure Yuki (Sasuke Luver's) wanted Itachi you have an idea?or are you just switching them?*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 29, 2008)

.................Yea, i thought Yuki was going to be with Itachi. You have an idea or something???


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 29, 2008)

oohh.... it IS the other way around... sorry... i just sort of figured with the creators name and all! hehe... i'd better change that....


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you. That was very confusing when I read it.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm sorry!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 30, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> I'm sorry!!



I wasn't made at you. No need to say sorry to me.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 30, 2008)

*I'm glad you guys figured this out. Sasuke's mine *


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 30, 2008)

Chappy 9


*Spoiler*: __ 



Neo slowly walked through the halls with shibo.
"hey, shibo, do ya really need to be crawling on the walls like that??" She asked. Shibo was in fact 'crawling' on the walls. She was tapping the wood every ten seconds.
"what?! Conaico taught me that this is the best way to search for hidden rooms! It's really fun to do!!" She said. Neo sighed.
"Uh... i wish i was with someone else... or even alone! Yes! That's an idea!" She sighed. Shibo stopped knocking and started clawing at the wood.
"What the hell are you doing??"
"I found a secret door!!"
"Uh... shibo.... that's a wall door... i can see teh knob..." Neo grabbed the knob and opened the door. Shibo fell in.
"I DID IT!!" Neo sighed and shook her head. They walked inside the room.
"Holy... wow... so much clay.... and so many obsticles!!" Neo said. Shibo grabbed a hand full of clay.
"It's alll squishy... hey... it has chakra in it!"
"Huh??"
"Look!" Shibo threw the clay. It exploded.
"HOLY FUCK!! SHIBO!! WATCH IT!!!" Neo screamed, jumping away from the clay that flew at her.
"SHibo! Keep the room the way we found it! Jesus christ!! and besides.. THAT'S NOT HOW YOU THROW EXPLOSIVE CLAY!! So lame and plain..." Neo said.
"How true, un." Neo and Shibo whipped their heads around to the door.
"oh!! Uh, deidara right? Sorry to be in here... we'll leave." Shibo said. Deidara shook his head.
"Nah, it's ok. That's some clay I've been testing for explosions, un. Just a hobby i do, un." He said.
"Well you seem to have an awful lot of... little obsticles in here don't you?" Neo asked.
"yes, i need it to train, navigate around enimes, trees, rocks, that sort of thing un." Shibo looked at Neo, she was starting to blush. She grinned.
"I.... am going to go... out there.." Shibo slipped past Deidara out into the hallway.
"Sorry!!" She yelled. Shibo pushed deidara into the room and slammed the door shut.
"SHIBO!!! DAMMIT!!" Neo started pounding on the door.
"Well... she's different..." Deidara muttered. Neo banged her head on the door.
"Damn bitch... just wait til i rip out you throat and shove your arms in your gut..." she muttered. Deidara's eyes lite up.
"You have that line memorized too, un??"
"Wha?" Neo asked.
"From the book, uh... 'Artistic Deaths', you have it memorized, un?"
"Yea, I love that book. It's really cool. Says the arms are like flowers and the throat-"
"Is like a fountain, un!!" Deidara said excitedly. Neo and him stared at each other.
"We're messed up.."
"Definatly, un. Especially me. I have mouths on my hands, un." He raised his hands to show two mouths. Neo blinked.
"uh... i-i-i didn't see those before.... hehe.."
"I kept them covered up, un. I don't like guests seeing them, un." he said.
"So.. what uh... do they do?"
"Just watch, un." He lowered a hand over a pile of clay. A tounge wrapped around a clump and swallowed it.
"O.o wow... that's.." She could hear the mouth munching on the clay, then it spat it out in the shape of a bird.
"This is my art, un."
"Whoa!! It's a bird! That's so creative!"
"Now just watch..." He let the bird fly around.
"Kai!" The bird exploded. Neo watched the smoke and flames.
"Whoa...."
"WHat's your art?"
"Uh? OH!! Um... I'm mostly with.. earth jutsu... some wind."
"Oh! You can do a lot with those two elements, sculptures, carvings, un..." They stood in an awkward silence.
"Uh.." Neo started. Then there was a loud boom from outside the door.
"SHIBO!!" Neo ran out of the door. Shibo was sitting on the ground, laughing.
"OH MY GOD!! THAT IS FUNNY!!!! HAHHA!!"
"Shibo, what the hell are you doing??"
"DEIDARA!! WHO THE FUCK IS THIS?!?" A man with silver hair screamed.
"Those are our guests, hidan, un!! BE NICE!!"
"FUCK OFF!! SHE KICKED ME IN THE FUCKING HEAD!!"
"Oh bite it dumbass!" Shibo spat. Hidan glared at her, then grinned.
"Heh, brave bitch..."
"Stupid asshole.." She muttered. neo sighed and ran a hand down her face.
"Shibo... stop doing such weird things... please..."


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl    

...

  I'm done.  Sweet chappy    speaking of which, I gotta get my own chapter finished -_-  ugh.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow.............good god thats funny!!!!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 31, 2008)

Chappy 10
part 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Hatrou! This is so boring! Can't we please go through some stuff? Maybe, pull all the books off the shelves and look for clues of anything??"
"No Yuki, we have to be very civil about all of this. Just look for really dusty books and really clean books! Then we can tell what they read." She said. Yuki sighed and started looking at the book sleeves.
"Dusty.. dusty.. dusty... dusty.... *sigh* dusty..." Yuki sat down.
"Fuck this, I'm just going to read something.. Oh!!! Bloody Murders of the sevententh century!" Yuki took out a large book.
"Jesus christ they don't let up on anything! It weighs a TON!!" She said, struggling to lift up the book. Hatrou was suddenly over her shoulder.
"Blood? Murders??? OHH!! I wanna see!!" They sat down together and slowly started turning the pages. They were oohing and awing at every picture.
"EW!! EWEWEWEW!!!!" Yuki said at one picture.
"Oh sick!!! That's a weird level for me!! TOO MUCH!!" Hatrou shouted. They turned the page and stopped.
"Whoa... someone likes mythical ways of killing people... they circled the whole story of it and underlined some stuff!"
"'Stick fingers under eyes, twist then pull.' Oh god that's barbaric!"
"I sort of like it.."
"EW!! Yuki!!"
"What!?! Just imagine that sound!" Yuki said. They closed their eyes then laughed.
"That's cool!" A pair of hands suddenly grabbed their shoulders. They screamed and scurried against each other. Itachi and Sasuke were laughing at their faces.
"WHAT THE FUCK?!?! YOU ALMOST MADE ME SHIT MYSELF!!!" Hatrou screamed. Sasuke laughed harder.
"That would have been great!!!" He gasped out.
"YOU BASTARDS!! THAT'S NOT FUNNY AT ALL!!!" Yuki screamed. Itachi was covering his mouth, trying to keep down his laughter.
"It's quite funny when you do it yourself!!" He chuckled. Yuki and Hatrou stood up.
"You bastards..."
"We are sooo killing you.." THey started walking towards the two. Sasuke stopped laughing and just grinned. Itachi stared at the two with cool eyes. They glanced at each other and nodded. Yuki pulled out a kunai, Hatrou cracked her knuckles. The two men disappeared.
"What the hell?"
"Prepare for it..." Sasuke whispered in Hatrou's ear. Their arms were snapped back behind them, an arm around their necks.
"WHAT THE HELL??" Yuki yelled. Itachi was grinning and breathing down her neck.
"Got ya.."
"YOU DAMN BASTARDS!!" They yelled. Yuki started kicking her feet around.
"HELP!! RAPISTS!!" She screamed. Itachi rolled his eyes and covered her mouth.
"Don't exagerate." He said. hatrou started twisting her body around in sasuke's grip.
"Dammit!! I'll knaw you're arm off if I have to!!" She yelled. Sasuke chuckled. He pulled her arm back further.
"OW OW OWOWOWOWOWOWW!!!"
"Believe us, we're brothers... we're tough.. and we have freaky powers that can kill you in a second." Sasuke muttered.
"We can command the darkness and fire... you wouldn't like to see what we can do.." Itachi murmured into Yuki's ear. The girls glanced at each other, then broke out laughing.
"OH MY GOD!! THAT IS FUNNY!!"
"You command darkness and fire?? HAHA!! THAT'S A GOOD ONE!! HAHAH!!!" The two brothers formed a nerve mark.
"Fine... then explain the demon standing in front of us?"
"And the sudden darkness even with the windows open?" They said. The girls looked around and stared at the demon that was blazing in the middle of the room. The four stood there, silence. then...
"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!"
"OH MY FUCKING GOD!!"
"AHHHHHHH!!!! LEMMIE GOOOO!!!!"
"AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!" They screamed. Itachi and Sasuke rolled their eyes.
"SHUT UP!!" sasuke yelled. Hatrou kicked his shin.
"DONT YELL IN MY DAMN EAR!!" She walked away from his grip and kicked him in the shin again.
"Don't kick my brother!!" Itachi yelled. yuki ducked under his arm and pushed him away.
"DON'T YELL IN MY EAR EITHER DAMMIT!!"


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 31, 2008)

hahaha!!!  Brilliant.     wow... i guess you did an awesome job with Neo after all... compared to these two, she's calm as a corpse 
...
which may not be too calm at all in such a situation 

now you've got me scaring myself again...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh my god!!! This is too freaken funny!!! Good ideas!!! LOL! I want to see the next part!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 1, 2008)

* oh,God!!! So fun! Nice...no BRILLIANT job doing Hatrou! Kicked him in the shin...priceless!!!*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 1, 2008)

........ ok.. all i can say is this....
claire, i am so proud of you, i have influenced your mind well. violence, and humor. Just like my life and how we hunted down our bitches!!! HAHAH!!! That one guy sure did do great repainting your bike. I love black. I want to steal it...


----------



## Morphine (Aug 2, 2008)

*Nice to finally see you getting unbanned and replying,Clara! Update soon!?*


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 2, 2008)

omg Clara has been de-banned?! :WOW   Sweet!!!   Never thought that this day would actually come...
Twas no fair for you to get banned... 

anyway, im looking forward to the next chapter of this fanfic


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 2, 2008)

Now... it is time... TO DO SOMETHING that i can't... think of....

Chappy 10
part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hatrou and Yuki stood glaring at the two brothers. Itachi was trying to keep his cool and sasuke was rubbing his shin.
"Damn you! THAT HURT LIKE HELL!!!" Hatrou spread her arms out and started taunting sasuke.
"Oh what now! Oh oh!! you wanna piece of this? Huh? Want your ass handed to you on a little silver platter? Huh??" Yuki nodded.
"Yeah, that's right, you'd better be scared of us too!! WE ARE MEAN!!" She yelled.
"Sasuke, take care of that Hatrou. I'll take care of Yuki." Itachi said. Sasuke grinned.
"Oh I am sooo killing you." He muttered. Hatrou stopped. She saw his eyes, sharingan.
"Wait... you guys have...sharingan?" She asked. Yuki suddenly froze solid.
"Yes, we do." Itachi said. The two girls looked at each other.
"WE'RE SORRY!!!!!" They screamed. The two brothers were shocked and stared at them.
"WHAT??!"
"We didn't know you were uchiha!!! The two brothers that are still alive!!" Yuki said.
"We are soooo sorry!!!" Hatrou pleaded for forgiveness. Itachi looked at sasuke. Sasuke looked at Itachi.
"Um.. we.. forgive..you?" He said slowly. The two girls suddenly stood up and waved.
"Ok bye!"
"Thanks for letting us go through your crap!" They started out the door. Itachi and SAsuke fell to the floor.
"What the hell was that?!?" He yelled. Itachi shook his head.
"What is wrong with you two idiots?!?!" Itachi said. Yuki turned her head.
"Hey! Insultin us isn't makin you look nicer! And to think...i  thought you were... cute..." She blushed and turned away. Itachi stared at her. Hatrou nodded.
"Yeah... that neck hold was pleasent... but the insults... not nice... and i actually thought sasuke was... a little.... cute too..." She blushed and hid her face. Itachi and sasuke blinked and turned to each other.
"Well?"
"They've got guts.."
"And after what we did... they still... blush about us?" Sasuke whispered.
"I guess they do like us..." itachi muttered. They turned back around and cleared their throats. Itachi raised his hand. The door slammed shut.
"AG!!!!"
"What the hell?!!" Yuki screamed. they looked at the brothers.
"So, you like us." Sasuke said.
"Are you sure about that? We hurt you and even scared the living shit out of you." itachi muttered. yuki and hatrou nodded.
"You're cute."
"You're hot."
"You're strong."
"You don't take shit."
"You're polite in some ways."
"And you keep your hair clean, unlike some guys..." Yuki shuddered. Hatrou nodded in agreement. Sasuke blushed a little.
"You... like us...?"
"I like Sasuke." Hatrou said.
"I like Itachi." Yuki muttered, blushing. Itachi sighed.
"Well... i guess it can't be helped..."
Then it was awkward silence.
"Maybe we can start out as friends?" Hatrou suggested. Everyone started agreeing right away.
"Yea, easier."
"Not to fast, not to awkward." Sasuke added. they walked towards each other and, shook hands.
"So, you guys... control darkness... and..."
"Fire."
"Yea.. that..." Hatrou said nervously. Yuki's eyes lite up.
"So your like demons from hell!?!" She asked excitedly. Itachi and sasuke nodded.
"Yea."
"We're freaks." They said. Yuki adn Hatrou laughed.
"Freaks? Yea right! More like normal ninja! You just don't use chakra or hand signs!!" They laughed. sasuke and itachi blinked.
"You don't find us as freaks?"
"Nope."
"Not at all."


----------



## Morphine (Aug 3, 2008)

*ahaha!!! BRILLIANT!!! I can't wait to read more.*


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 3, 2008)

hehehe... they really are freaks 

love it...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks! Chappy today i hope... hey!! they aren't freaks! they are loveable demons.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 3, 2008)

claire... you didn't write a chappy today.....


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 4, 2008)

oh shut up clara! I had crap to do unlike some people!!

Chappy 11
part 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



Komacki walked slowly next to Suna, she was oohing and awing at the sculptures down the hall. He was just trying not to get too far ahead of her or else she would hit him again.
"Suna, could we please pick up the pace? I'm getting so bored!!" he complained. Suna whacked his arm.
"OW!"
"No, pretty sculptures!!" She said, looking at one that looked somewhat like a lizard. suna stared at it for a while.
"Hmm... i wonder how it's made... hey! It has a little crevice on it! I wonder what it can dooo..." She clawed at the crevice, trying to get something out. Komacki sighed.
"What the hell are you doing?!?"
"I'm tryin to get this to... open up!!" She grunted. Komacki ran a hand down his face.
"Good god you're nosy.."
"I'M JUST CURIOUS!!!" She whined. Suddenly, the lizards tail swipt around behind it. Suna jumped back and screamed.
"OH MY GOD WHAT THE FUCK IS IT DOING?!" She screamed. Komacki stood beside her, in fighting stance. The lizard moved forward, it's 'eyes' rolled around in its head and locked onto the two. Komacki noticed something.
"Hey... there are little lines on it... and they go to..." He followed the lines all the way up to the ceiling.
"WHO THE HELL ARE YOU?!" He yelled. He spotted a man hanging upside down on the ceiling, he hand purple face pain and black clothes on with a circle that was half purple half yellow. Suna looked up.
"It's a little black man.."
"I'M WHITE THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!" He yelled down.
"WELL THEN COME DOWN HERE SO I CAN SEE YOU!!" Suna snapped back. Komacki formed a sweatdrop mark on his forehead.
"I swear you're going to be the death of me..."
"What? What did i do?" She asked. The man leapt down beside the giant lizard.
"So.... what're you doin?" Suna asked. The man moved his fingers around, the lizard lurched forward at them.
"WOULD YOU STOP THAT!! WE'RE ONLY TALKING!!" Komacki yelled.
"What? I haven't even played with him in so long, he's kind of rusty!" The man said. Suna rolled her eyes.
"Whatever... what's your name?!" She snapped. the man shook his head.
"With that attitude i won't tell you anything." He teased. Komacki put his hand over Suna's mouth.
"Please excuse her, we just want to know what your name is. But, I'm Komacki Kaguya.. and she's... whats your full name again??" He scratched his head. Suna rolled her eyes.
"I don't like being called by my full name!! It's just Suna." She said. komacki nodded, a little confused.
"Uh... ok then."
"well, because you're so kind, my name is Konkuro." He said. Suna blinked.
"Are you a puppet master?" She asked. Konkuro blinked.
"What the hell is a 'puppet'? These are weapons!" he said. Suna laughed.
"Yeah... In Sunagakure we call them puppets. They are weapons, but we call em puppets." Konkuro shook his head.
"What has the world come too?" He muttered. Konkuro looked at Komacki.
"So anyway, you're a kaguya?"
"Yeah..."
"So. You're a freak as well!"
"Wha?"
"Yeah! One of our residents is a Kaguya, he controls bones from his body."
"Well he obviously grew up in the dark, it's a kekkai genkai." He said. Konkuro nodded.
"Everyone is tellin him that, he doesn't believe it, he's gotten to attached to realm if ya ask me." He said.
"What's his name?" Komacki asked.
"Kimmimaro-"
"OH MY GOD!!!!!! HE'S BEEN HERE THIS ENTIRE TIME??! GOD DAMMIT!!!!" Komacki yelled. Konkuro looked shocked.
"Uh... you ok?"
"He's my brother!! He's been missing since who knows when!! Can you tell me where he is?"
"Uh you'll see him at dinner.." Konkuro said.
"But I want to see him now!!" Suna hit Komacki.
"SHUT UP!" She snapped. Konkuro laughed.
"That's just funny!" He said. Suna cleared her throat.
"So, why did you snap at how i called you a puppet master?"
"Because, I'm not like that! I actually bring these things to life! And I just control them with small lines of lifelight to my fingers! I think that's how the whole 'puppet masters' thing started..." He said. Suna sighed.
"God, so.... you're... a.... a....." She was searching for a word.
"I'm a demon."
"What??" Komacki said. Suna and him stared at Konkuro in disbelief.
"I'm serious! I'm a Marionette Demon! That's the technical term for it anyway, I control things by lines of lifelight!" he said.
"So... for us ninja, it's just chakra strings attached to the puppet... and... holy crap it's based off of a demon art..." Suna said, her eyes wide. Konkuro laughed.
"Your eyes are huge!!" He said. Suna growled and smacked Konkuro.
"SHUT UP!!" She yelled. She blinked then started waving her hand in front of her face.
"I'm so sorry! I didn't mean to do that! Here let me help you up! Can i get you some ice? Lemonaide? Anything?!" She asked nervously. Konkuro made a face of suprise at her.
"what the heck..?"


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 4, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhh


my my fockin gawd they're ALL DEMONS!!! 

C'mon Neo!!! SOMETHING in your head must be telling you that this is all wrong!! ahhhhhhhh!!!! 

sry, ima feakin out.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 4, 2008)

...........................LOL.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 4, 2008)

*where's Sasuke Itachi Hatrou and Yuki? wanna see some interaction between them xD anyway nice chap*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 4, 2008)

hey! she has to get to everyone here! calm down!

nice... konkuro... gez you are nosy...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 4, 2008)

Morphia said:


> *where's Sasuke Itachi Hatrou and Yuki? wanna see some interaction between them xD anyway nice chap*



What do you mean by that???!!!!!! I hope it isn't what i'm thinking right now. Thats it, no more sitting with my friends at lunch anymore. To many mental images.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 4, 2008)

HA! HAHA!! HAHAH!! That's funny!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> HA! HAHA!! HAHAH!! That's funny!



Its true!!!!!! Don't sit with them!!!! They will ruin your lunch and you'll starve for the rest of the school day!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 5, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> What do you mean by that???!!!!!! I hope it isn't what i'm thinking right now. Thats it, no more sitting with my friends at lunch anymore. To many mental images.



*I'm sure you know what I meant. well... i didn't mean that i meant you know with the friendship but since you say that... i already get the scene... *


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 5, 2008)

Morphia said:


> *I'm sure you know what I meant. well... i didn't mean that i meant you know with the friendship but since you say that... i already get the scene... *



EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damnit why do i have sick friends????!!!!! Oh well, i'm as crazy as them to............


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 5, 2008)

i'm the second sickest person in school... you want to know the most sickest? Look who posted post #122. That's who.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 5, 2008)

-.- ....... AND I'M DAMN PROUD OF IT!!! MUAHAHHA!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 6, 2008)

...........................Ok. whens the next chap????


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 6, 2008)

Chappy 10
Part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



Suna poked Konkuro.
"Stop it." She poked him again.
"Stop it." She poked him again.
"STOP IT!!"
"MAKE ME!!" She yelled back. Konkuro growled. Suna stuck out her tounge. Komacki snapped at them.
"SHUT UP! Now, where's his room again?"
"It's the one with the white door and blue squares on it." Konkuro said. Komacki looked at every door.
"I found it!!" He said happily. Suna yawned.
"What ever.."
"This is really dull you know that?" Konkuro said.
"I'm going to get a cheeseburger.."
"Oh! Me too! I love cheeseburgers!!" Suna exclaimed. Konkuro looked at her, she looked at him. They walked away. Komacki opened the door.
"Uh.. Kimmimaro- niisan?" He said. He stepped into the room, it was cool and light, white everything, some blue and purple in some places.
"Wow..." He sensed something, he sprouted a bone sheild, a fist hit it.
"Oh.. you control bones as well I see." A cool voice said. Komacki lowered his sheild. Kimmimaro was standing in front of him, a white top and light blue pants on.
"Brother!" He exclaimed. Kimmimaro blinked.
"What? Who are you?"
"You're Kimmimaro Kaguya! I'm Komacki Kaguya, don't you rememeber me?? I'm your younger brother!" Komacki exclaimed. Kimmimaro shook his head.
"I do not remember you. But anyway, I see you control bones as well, so you are like me, a freak."
"no!! It's a kekkai genkai!! Don't you notice that the bones sprout from your skin?! They're your bones! Our clan's kekkai genkai can minipulate our calcium levels to make newer, stronger bones to fight with and defend!" Komacki said. Kimmimaro.
"Clan?"
"Yes! THe kaguya clan! The clan that has the ability to sprout bones!" he said. Kimmimaro shook his head.
"you must be mistaken.."
"no!! You left our clans small village over twelve years ago! How come you don't remember me? Komacki? ko-ko chan?" He said. Kimmimaro blinked.
"ko-ko chan? I remember that name... so.. you're.. my younger brother?"
"Yes!"
"And... this.. clan... I'm a part of it?"
"yes!!"
"Hmm.. i'm not sure i can believe it now.. but I'll think about it.."
"that's what you say to everyone who tells you that it's only a kekkai genkai!" Komacki said.

Konkuro sat at a table in his room, Suna sat across from him. In front of them, thirty cheeseburgers.
"Who ever eats the most wins..."
"And the loser has to lick the bathroom floor, GO!" Suna yelled. She grabbed a cheeseburger and started gulping each large bite down. Konkuro was stuffing cheeseburgers in his mouth and barely chewing. They each had to eat fifteen. After twenty minutes Suna stood up.
"I WIN!! I AM THE BEST AT CHEESEBURGER EATING CONTESTS!!" SHe yelled. konkuro gaped at her.
"i got beat by a girl..."
"GO LICK THE BATHROOM FLOOR LOSER!! HAHAH!!" She waved her butt in front of his face.
"HA HAHA HA HAAA HA!! I WON!! I BEAT YOU!! HAHAHA!!" She taunted. He stood up and pushed her.
"You cheated!"
"Hey!! I did not!" She got in his face. They glared at each other, then... they didn't glare.. but look in each others eyes.
"Uh.... your eyes are pretty.." Konkuro said.
"Yeah... yours are too.." Suna muttered. They stared at each other. Then... they moved closer.. and closer.. and closer together, slowly and slowly. Then, their lips touched. Konkuro lightly kissed her. She kissed him back lightly. They backed away quickly.
"uh... I'm going to.. uh... lick the bathroom floor now.. " Konkuro quickly walked away. Suna was blushing.
Ten minutes later, konkuro came back out.
"Uh.. hi... are.. you ok?" He asked. No answer. He slowly walked towards her.
"Uh.. Suna.. you ok?" He touched her shoulder, she fell over.
"OH MY GOD!!" He bent over to her side.
"Suna?! My god are you ok?!" he asked. She blinked.
"Um.. yeah... um.. uh... yeah.." She said. Konkuro pulled her up.
"Never tell?"
"never." Suna agreed, walking out.


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 6, 2008)

awwwww... 


cheeseburgers are gross    I dun eat red or white meat


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 6, 2008)

yea yea yea... fish and veggies only... -.-


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 6, 2008)

omigawd you remembered! 

srsly tho, waitin eagerly for next chap!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 7, 2008)

*I love red meat. i love almost any meat. i am a carnivore for peat sakes! veggies? not my thing. chapter soon?*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice chap!!!! Nxt one plz??????


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 8, 2008)

*gasp* You made them have a cute moment!  I love you, Imouto-chan!! *hugs*

To answer Bachi's previous question, my OC is Suna...the one who kissed Kankuro ...lol, I'm happy now...


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 8, 2008)

Tsunade_chan said:


> *gasp* You made them have a cute moment!  I love you, Imouto-chan!! *hugs*
> 
> To answer Bachi's previous question, my OC is Suna...the one who kissed Kankuro ...lol, I'm happy now...



mmmmkay.... thx for answering 

now I now more or less which characters belong to whom


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 8, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> mmmmkay.... thx for answering
> 
> now I now more or less which characters belong to whom



Sure about that??????:abduct


----------



## Morphine (Aug 8, 2008)

*where the hell are you,Claire?! i wanna read more!!!*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 8, 2008)

Morphia said:


> *where the hell are you,Claire?! i wanna read more!!!*



Same here!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 8, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Sure about that??????:abduct



okie ummm...  I dont know them by name, but I know more or less 

Kankuro=Suna=Tsunade-chan
Sasuke=???=Morphia
Itachi=???=Sasuke Luver
Deidara=Neo=Bachi-San

... I'm missing one I think...   did I get those ones right?! 

... aw shit, forgot Shibo 
Shibo is, well, Shibo's


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 8, 2008)

shibo.... is off somewhere.... i didn't know shibo was paired with someone... 
SHIBO!! IS SHIBO PAIRED WITH SOMEONE?!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 8, 2008)

sorry for double post... but.. 
ATTENTION!!!
I HAVE NEWS ABOUT CLAIRE
she isn't on lately cause she's been having late summer league lacross games. So, tomarrow, she's going to try and get on.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 9, 2008)

*Thanks for the info,Clara.*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 9, 2008)

no prop, she is really pissed, cause today in the morning, she has three straight games!! XD AND SHE HURTS LIKE HELL!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 9, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> no prop, she is really pissed, cause today in the morning, she has three straight games!! XD AND SHE HURTS LIKE HELL!!



Tell her i feel sorry for her!!!!! god, i hate sports. thank goodness i don't play them. ^.^


----------



## Morphine (Aug 9, 2008)

*I like playing volleyball but other sports are no good for me.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 9, 2008)

Morphia said:


> *I like playing volleyball but other sports are no good for me.*



I hate it so much. Even for gym class, my teacher almost failed me cuz i refused to cooperate with "fellow" classmates. But it was worth it.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 9, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> I hate it so much. Even for gym class, my teacher almost failed me cuz i refused to cooperate with "fellow" classmates. But it was worth it.



*you hate volleyball?! oh,for the cooperation that's ok if your classmates are punks*.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 9, 2008)

so off topic.. -.-


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 9, 2008)

ok okokokok.. i get it... you want a freakin chapter, yeah, i got it. you guys spam a lot... -_- odd people.... of course look who's talking..

CHAPPY 11
part 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



Minaka was laying on the couch, sleeping. She kept her arms over her eyes. Something made a noise that woke her up.
"WHA- wha?" She fell off the couch.
"owww... god... dammit!" SHe muttered, rubbing her head. She looked at the fireplace.
"That's odd... I though it went out a few hours ago..." She looked up at the grandfather clock next to the fireplace.
"What? Only twenty minutes? What the hell.. it's been longer than.. that.. hasn't it?" She blinked and rubbed her eyes. She heard the noise again. She stood up.
"Who's there? I'm warning you, I really am not in the mood, i just woke up and I'm pissed." She called. nothing came out, so she quietly walked to the hallway, she poked her head in the hall and looked around. It was so much darker in the hall than the living room. She walked out in the middle of the hallway. She looked around.
"This.. is from last night..." She muttered. She walked to her left and stared at the wall. There were pictures all the way down the hallway. she kept walking, looking at each one. She stopped at a picture. A red haired man who looked about her age, he had blue-green eyes and dark circles around them. His face was emotionless and cold. She was stuck on the picture. Somehow, he seemed beautiful to her. Minaka raised her hand to the picture and ran her fingers slowly down the mans cheek.
"Hey, what're you doing here?!" A voice rang out. She quickly lowered her hand and snapped around to the voice. The boy with the red hair was standing down the hall.
"Uh.... I was just.. looking at the pictures.." She blinked, he was suddenly right in front of her. He had a glare on his face. She stared at him. He glanced up at the picture.
"You seemed intrigued by this picture." He said, turning towards it. Minaka nodded slightly.
"Uh... yes.." She examined the boy. He had nothing on but black clothing. Black leather boots, black belt, and black jean pants.
"are.. are you the one in the picture?" She asked. He faced her, his eyes burrowing into hers cruely.
"Yes actually, I don't see why you find it so intriging." He muttered. She finally got back some control.
"Well, i just noticed how the artist put so much emotion into such a simple painting, it amazed me really." She said. The man snickered.
"So, you appreciate art for it's true value?"
"Well yeah.. oh, I'm Minaka, from the leaf village."
"One of the ones here for 'investigation'?"
"Yeah.."
"Well, since you were so kind.. to introduce yourself.. I'm Gaara Sabaku." He said. She blinked.
"Gaara? Demon? An odd name..."
"Well, It suits me fine." He snapped. Minaka blinked and glared.
"oh I'm sorry if I offend you for knowing what such a rare name means! And I'm sorry I appreciate your picture!! I'm SO SORRY FOR NOTICING YOU!!" She yelled. Gaara turned to her and glared, his eyes icy and cold. She glared at him.
"if you want a fight, I'll give you a fight, but I'm not in the mood. The damn sun is too bright again today and it's wearing me down." She yawned. gaara looked at her.
"the sun hurts your eyes?"
"Yeah.. how'd you guess?"
"Well.. same here." He muttered. Minaka laughed.
"Oh, what a couincidence. We both hate the sun, we could get along.." She said, stretching. Gaara walked away.
"HEY!! Where're you going?"
"Away from you." He muttered. Minaka ran after him, he turned the corner and disappeared. minaka looked around.
"This isn't funny!! You're a residence of this house!! I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE!!" She yelled.
"god.. I hate doing this... damn dog ninja.. didn't need to know this.." She focused her chakra and began sniffing around.
"Oh.. hello.." She tapped on the wall across from her, it popped out. She gripped the edges and pulled.
"Hello Mr. grumpy!" She called. Gaara's face came into veiw.
"how the hell did you come in here!?? He hissed.
"I sniffed you out."
"This place can't be found! Even with my scent!!" He hissed again. She yawned.
"i don't care." Gaara glared at her.
"Neither do I..." He muttered. She walked into his room and looked around.
"So, this is.. your room.. all dark and cold in here.." She said. Gaara rolled his eyes.
_And she hates it.._
"I love it here!" She sank to the floor, laying down.
"Ohh.. the floor feels like ice!! I love it! How do you keep your room so cold?" She asked. Gaara blinked and shook his head, walking away from her.
"hey! I'm curious about dark cold places, how do you keep everything so dark and cold?!" She asked again. Gaara ignored her. He turned around and glared at her.
"Don't follow me." He growled.
"You're all suspects, that's my reason." She snapped back. gaara growled.
"I can kill you right here and now..." He said. Minaka rolled her eyes.
"What ever.. hey.. what's in here.."
"Stop!" She opened the door, then stopped in her tracks.
"Oh my god..." She whispered. There was blood all over the room. The walls were coated in dry and fresh blood.
"What... what is this..?" She whispered. Gaara's hand came onto her shoulder.
"I said.. to stop.." He whispered. She tensed up.
"you've been killing them.. you're the murderer.." She said. Gaara pointed to a corner of the room.
"no, I'm hunting the murderer, he or she interests me.. I only take animals.." He said. Minaka drew in a breath.
"Why are you doing something so cruel?" Gaara chuckled. his tounge licked her neck.
"Because.. I need it to survive." He whispered. Minaka's eyes widened.
"Vampire.."
"Correct." Gaara turned her around and shut the door.
"I could have just killed you when you came out of the living room that night.." He said, looking straight in her eyes.
"But... it would only cause difficulties." He grinned. She narrowed her eyes.
"You made me sleep..." She muttered. He nodded. She gritted her teeth.
"may god damn your soul and may jesus christ..." She started to mutter. Gaara quickly backed away from her.
"How do you know that incantation?!!" He yelled, his hands starting to steam.
"I KNOW A LOT OF THINGS!! I LOVE THE DEAD!!" She yelled. Gaara growled and rubbed his hands.
"So... you study vampires i guess?"
"Yes, a little past time project i love to do!" She snapped.
"You try drinkin my blood I'll snap off your head and fill your heart with silver!" She growled. GAara chuckled.
"Tough bitch.."
"Asshole." They looked at each other.
"Friends?" Minaka held out her hand.
"Friends." Gaara shook it.
"I'm surprised you know how to be friends with a vampire.."
"They love violence." She said.


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 9, 2008)

lol.   that was awesome... if somewhat disturbing.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 10, 2008)

_"Tough bitch.."
"Asshole." They looked at each other.
"Friends?" Minaka held out her hand.
"Friends." Gaara shook it.
"I'm surprised you know how to be friends with a vampire.."
"They love violence." She said_ 

*ahahah! awesome!!! Hatrou and Yuki...soon?*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 10, 2008)

hey, calm down. CALM DOWN DAMMIT!! I SAID CALM DOWN!!! 
inner: YOU'RE THE ONE THAT'S NOT CALM!!
SHUT UP!! I am stressed out...
inner: Oh of course... -_-
*glare*

they'll be in there once I finish thine chappy part of mine Oc... be patient please?
I can't take yelling!!
inner: You just yelled..
*glare*
inner: Never mind..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

you know claire, that monster you drank today was un needed, seeing as how you crashed your bike like ten times on purpose and didn't shut up....
and it even affected online too... you made minaka so outgoing...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 11, 2008)

0.o..........................nice chap


----------



## Morphine (Aug 12, 2008)

Update soon?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 12, 2008)

Chapter 11
Part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



Minaka sat down on the black couch in his room.
"Comfy...." She muttered, putting her feet up and closing her eyes.
"I'm not letting you sleep on there you know.." Gaara muttered. Minaka yawned.
"gimme twenty minutes.." She muttered.  Gaara stood over her head. She was starting to doze off. He sighed and pulled out a blowhorn.
"Get up..." He pressed the button.
"AH!! OH MY GOD!! WHAT THE FUCK!?!?" She leapt up off the couch two feet in the air and crashed down on the floor.
"oooowwwwwwwww....... god dammit!" She snapped. Gaara shook his head.
"you're pathetic..."
"Hey! I'm tired!! The sun makes me freakin sleepy!! SO SHUT UP!!" She yelled. Gaara rolled his eyes and picked up a thick book. He sat down on a wood chair and opened it. Minaka looked over his shoulder, trying to read the book.
_ooohh... history of the legendary underworld.. cooll..._ Gaara glanced up at her.
"God.." He slapped his hand at her face, she bit him.
"OW!! WHAT THE HELL??" Gaara yelled, droping the book, trying to pull his hand out of her mouth. She bit down harder.
"Let go!!" He yelled. Blood dripped down his hand. She let go and licked her lips.
"Huh... vampire blood is red..." She licked the blood off her face. Gaara's wound healed quickly.
"What the hell is wrong with you?!" He snapped. She looked at him curiously, then slipped by him, sat down and started reading his book. Gaara stared at her.
"Seriously!! What the fuck is wrong with your mind!?" He yelled. Minaka bit her thumb and held it up.
"You want to know? I know you vampires can tell of a humans past by the blood.. go ahead... try... I don't care." She said, still reading the book. gaara blinked.
"What?"
"Go ahead.. I'm in the middle of a good legend here, go ahead." She said. He looked at her thumb.
"You want me to just... lick it or...?"
"Whatever works for you man, you already licked my neck.." she said. Gaara shook his head. He gently gripped her hand and put her mouth over the bleeding thumb. In a few seconds he backed away.
"Holy fuck..."
"Yeah, enjoy that... i'm sure you went through worse..." She said. Gaara's eyes were stuck on the calm expression of Minaka.
"How are you still sane!?"
"How? My question as well.. oh!! Dracula... oh... it's a long one too! I love this book!!" She turned the page. Gaara was stunned.
"How the hell... are you... still alive? All that beating and fighting... and your lose of blood. how??"
"I dunno.... maybe it's that weird conspirency as of when a person is in big trouble, their bodies activate some sort of superhuman powers... that's the theroy of it anyway." She said.
"But, the blood!! All that blood you lost!!"
"I dunno.." She stood up.
"look, if you're so worried about me then... piss off, i take no pity." she walked away with his book.
"HEY!! GIVE MY BOOK BA-!" She slammed the door shut. Gaara growled.
"God.. she can be so calm yet.. god..."

"Minaka! you finally joined us!" Realm exclaimed. She looked up, finger in mouth.
"Mmm?" She had gaara's book under her arm. She saw Suna standing close to some guy, Yuki next to itachi, hatrou next to sasuke, Neo holding Deidara's hand, Komacki trying to avoid Shibo, and shibo who was flipping a knife up and down in the air. She blinked.
"Hi..?"
"Oh!! Minaka! This is Konkuro!!" Suna said, smiling. Minaka looked at Konkuro.
"Hello Minaka." He bowed. She narrowed her eyes, then kicked his shin.
"OW!! GOD DAMMIT!!" He screamed, rubbing his shin. Suna snapped.
"What the hell minaka!?!"
"I don't like him.. he's yours obviously..." she muttered. Suna sighed.
"You're so difficult.." Suna said. Minaka looked up at Realm.
"You know, your hair is really shiny." She said.
"Oh, thank.. you.." He said. She stood next to Suna.
"So, you're all here now, correct? Good. So we'll just-"
"HEY!! Give me my book!!" Gaara appeared behind Minaka, grabbing for his book. Minaka turned around and gripped the book tightly.
"No!!"
"GIVE IT BACK!!" He yelled. She glared at him and started muttering. Gaara's hands starting steaming.
"GOD DAMMIT!! STOP DOING THAT!! FUCK!!" He let go and rub his hands against his stomach.
"Ow!!" He growled. Minaka grinned and stuck out her tounge.
"NAH NAHH!!" Gaara glared at her.
"I'll KILL YO-!"
"STOP IT!" Realm grabbed Gaara's arms.
"That's enough!!" He yelled. Gaara glared at him, then Minaka. She smiled.
"That was the friendliest fight I ever had with a friend!" She cheered. Gaara snickered.
"Yeah yeah..." He muttered, looking away. Suna looked back and forth between Gaara and Minaka.
"That was a FRIENDLY fight?!" She said. Hatrou and Yuki whispered to sasuke and itachi.
"And we thought our fight was bad.." Realm rolled his eyes.
"Gaara... control yourself.."
"What? I didn't kill her!" He snapped. He ripped himself from Realm's grip and stalked to the back of the room. Shibo slithered next to Minaka.
"You said friend?"
"Yep, he's a friend." She said. Shibo blinked.
"I once had a friendship like that... now he's dead..." Shibo muttered. Minaka laughed.
"That's a good one! HA!!"


----------



## Morphine (Aug 13, 2008)

Niiice! DRACULA! GIVE ME THAT BOOK. NOW!!! I LOVE VAMPIRES!!! anyways i sees Hatrou and Yuki next to Itachi and Sasuke... do I see a descriptive scene coming up soon?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 13, 2008)

Morphia said:


> Niiice! DRACULA! GIVE ME THAT BOOK. NOW!!! I LOVE VAMPIRES!!! anyways i sees Hatrou and Yuki next to Itachi and Sasuke... do I see a descriptive scene coming up soon?



...............................I think so. we have to wait and see.


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 13, 2008)

you made my Kankuro get kicked in the shin...*sigh* atleast she didn't call him a ripoff artist..ne?... good chapter, Imouto-chan...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 13, 2008)

sorry... couldn't resist tsunade... i'm sorry... i'll make suna and konkuro spend time in their little closet soon enough..

@morphia: Maybe... maybe soon...


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> sorry... couldn't resist tsunade... i'm sorry... i'll make suna and konkuro spend time in their little closet soon enough..
> 
> @morphia: Maybe... maybe soon...



 that would be sooo AWESOME!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2008)

-.- you are way too excited for kissy scenes......


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -.- you are way too excited for kissy scenes......



kissy scenes? i thought it would be like my descriptive scenes. you know... that's what i got excited for.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2008)

O.o o.O
inner: O.o o.O


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 14, 2008)

Morphia said:


> kissy scenes? i thought it would be like my descriptive scenes. you know... that's what i got excited for.



0.o.......................................ok then. i really need to lay off the sugar.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 14, 2008)

ME TIS UPDATED!!
Shibo:...I'm the only one who still has their mind now...^>_>^
...you?SANE?! AAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!
Shibo: I can be serious...*getting pissed*
Yeah, I know...but...you no have crush!AHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!
Shibo: S-shut up...*starting to cry*


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 14, 2008)

Holding... Deidara's... hand?....



Noooooooooooo!!! He's some sort of zombie, Neo!!!!! Why is she being so stupid?!?! 


loved the chappy tho ... and Ima back from vacation if anyone noticed


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 14, 2008)

ok... i'm finally on... update

Chappy 12


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Now, I know it's only about three, but.. Shibo, there is another guest who arrived, he's from your village." Realm said. Shibo looked up.
"Eh? Who?" She said. Realm clapped his hands. There was a gush of wind.
"I am here for all thine ladies to cheer and love, peotry for the heart and soul is what I can do, but mine swords speak my words, they do." The man landed in front of everyone. He had red eyes, short silver hair, like realms, bangs over one eye, fishnet shirt, black vest, straw sandels, black socks, black baggy pants, and two katana at his side. Shibo blinked.
"Wtf was that...?" She muttered. He looked at her.
"ah.. shibo... you're here as well! like lord orochimaru said.." He said, rubbing his head.
"uhhhhhhhhhhhh......... Tonoko? Dude who doesn't talk? wtf???" She said. Minaka sat down, watching. Hatrou and Yuki sat down as well. Itachi and Sasuke shurgged, sat down behind them. Yuki pulled Itachi's ear to her face.
"They are soo going to take forever.." She whispered. Neo sat down on Deidara's lap. Suna sat down, close to Konkuro. realm looked at everyone questionably.
"What are you do-?"
"Shhhh... they're gettin through the reunion.." suna whispered.
"So.. Tonoko.. still have that shitty old man hair?" Shibo teased. He looked at his hair.
"I wouldn't call it shitty." He said.
"Shibo- chan... Lord orochimaru said to... accompany you.. he feared you would go... nuts or something.." He muttered. Gaara appeared next to Minaka and sat down.
"This is boring..." he muttered. Minaka slapped his book in his chest.
"OUF!! What the hell?" He hissed.
"Sshhh... it's going to get good..." She whispered. Shibo walked up to Tonoko and poked his swords.
"Those things been useful to ya?"
"Y.. yes..."
 "Good...i picked out good swords for ya! Oh! do you know everyone here?" She asked, pointing at everyone. In a flash, tonoko was in front of Yuki.
"Oh, beautiful lady, you skin is soft, you eyes bright, i ask for a kiss." Yuki pushed his back.
"Ew!" He grabbed Hatrou's hand next.
"Pretty lady, your hair flows so softly, your lips are plump and fresh, may i ask for a kiss?"
"GO AWAY." Hatrou slapped his hand off hers. he flashed in front of Neo.
"Beautifu-"
"No." Deidara snapped.
"But sh-"
"Go... away..." Deidara cut in again. He flashed in front of Suna.
"Beautiful woman.. Your tan skin is like the sunset one a warm summers day, your eyes, clear like water, i ask for a kiss?" He held her hand.
"Um.. um..." She backed away.
"i'm.. no... no... go away please?" She pushed him back a bit. He sighed then flashed in front of Minaka, he held her hand. Gaara tensed up.
"Lovely, beautiful, pretty woman... Your hair is dark like the night, your eyes sparkle like the stars at night, I ask for a kiss?" He had hope in his eyes. Minaka had a plain look on her face.
_Ohh.. i have an idea.. hehehe.. me evil..._ She suddenly brightened up.
"oh!! a kiss? I wonder... a kiss from you could be interesting.." She tried holding back laughter and a grin. Gaara's eyes got cold, he was tensing up. Tonoka leaned in. She laughed.
"I'M SORRY!! IT WAS JUST TO FUNNY!! HAHA!! SO EASY!! HAHAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!" She fell over backwards, kicking him under the chin. He flew backwards.
"Tough one.." he rubbed his chin. Shibo giggled. He smiled a bit at her laughter. Gaara growled and hid his eyes.
"Ok.. now that.. that's done... time.. for... what ever..." realm said.


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 15, 2008)

lol, yay... awesome chapter as usual


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 15, 2008)

YAY!! I knew he would be ummmm...perfect...for Shibo-chan...
Shibo: He's a nice guy...he made a bath for me on my last birthday...
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww~
Shibo: CAN IT!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 15, 2008)

ahahahaha!!! oh,crap my gut!!! ahahahha.... :rofl that was so funny!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 15, 2008)

Shibo: the romanticist of Otogakure...
Tonoko: That's what they call me?
Shibo: That's what the guys call you...
Tonoko: Then, what about the fine ladies?
Shibo: The mute pig of Otogakure.
Tonoko:They're mean...
Shibo: I'm not, am I?
Tonoko: Nooooooooo...
Shibo: What do the guys call me?
Tonoko: T-the hyper madwoman of Otogakure...
Shibo:


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 15, 2008)

that was funny!!!! i can't wait to see the next chapter!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 15, 2008)

aww... it's ok shibo.. i'm su- HA!! HAHA!! OH THAT WAS FUNNY!! MINAKA KICKED TONOKO!!! HA!! HAHAHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!! SHE'S JUST LAUGHING AT HIM! HA!!! HAHAHAAAAAAAA!! 
and deidara is so protective.... ohh... bachi is ok with that too... interesting....


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 15, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> aww... it's ok shibo.. i'm su- HA!! HAHA!! OH THAT WAS FUNNY!! MINAKA KICKED TONOKO!!! HA!! HAHAHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!! SHE'S JUST LAUGHING AT HIM! HA!!! HAHAHAAAAAAAA!!
> *and deidara is so protective.... ohh... bachi is ok with that too... interesting.... *



yeah, I love over-protective guys... but I'm still not trusting him tho 

... they're all Zombies...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 15, 2008)

0_0 so... you ARE actually ok........
i have to agree with you. guys are zombies. They are blank, blind... and bullheaded... which makes it easy to confuse them.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 15, 2008)

-.- ......... clara......... you.... had... a ..... boyfriend.. you have no right to say anything.......


Chappy 13


*Spoiler*: __ 



Realm toured everyone one around the mansion. One of the stops was the hallway filled with the residents pictures, each had a name under it. Shibo stared at a blank one.
"Who's this?"
"that's.. a blank picture." Realm said. tonoko pulled Shibo to the group.
"Sakura... Ino... sasuke... itachi... kakashi....choji... hinata... shikamaru... konkuro... temari.... Kiba.... shino.... kisame.... deidara.... kimmimaro, who's here right now." Realm pointed behind them. Komacki raced up to him.
"Bro!!" he cheered.
"Rock lee.. neji.... tenten... Gai.... don't ask about lee and gai's haircuts.... And at the end is Gaara." He said. Minaka stopped in front of it. Gaara rolled his eyes. Suna poked Minaka.
"hello... minaka...." She looked behind her.
"You're missing a hidden fight...." she said. minaka turned around. Shibo was eyeing kimmimaro and Tonoko was trying to block shibo's view of him, he was getting frustrated. Kimmimaro was trying to edge away and shibo was trying to get closer to him. She grinned.
"hehe.. hey dark face.." She elbowed Gaara.
"Check out the silent fight." She muttered. He peered at the three and laughed.
"Oh that's great... Hey realm, let's go already." He said. Suna smiled, she whispered to konkuro.
"Looks like they're getting to be friends..."
"man.. my brother never likes people.. let alone girls."
"He's your brother?!?!" suna said loudly. Everyone looked at her. She waved.
"sorry?" Suna turned to konkuro.
"He's your brother??"
"yeah.. well... half brother."
"Half?" She whisepered.
"yeah... hey, they're going.." He said.
Neo was humming happily next to Deidara, holding his hand. She giggled and twtiched her hand.
"What, un?"
"your hand tounge is licking me!!" She giggled. again. Deidara moved his hand a bit. He blushed.
"Uh... i can explain.."
"it's ok..." She said. Deidara smiled a bit.
"you don't really care do you, un?"
"It feels pretty good actually.."
Itachi and Sasuke were walking behind Yuki and Hatrou, they kept glancing at their butts. Yuki was getting a bit annoyed. She elbowed Hatrou.
"What?"
"They're looking at our butts..."
"So?"
"Well?!?" Hatrou grinned.
"Watch this.." the girls looked forward again. Then Hatrou broke the silence.
"Ya like the veiw back there boys?" She said. Itachi and sasuke's eyes widened, they tightened their lips and looked around rappidly. yuki was snickering, trying to hold back laughter. The group stopped suddenly.
"For god sakes... SHIBO!! STOP IT!!" Kimmimaro yelled. Shibo kept trying to hug his arm.
"Shibo! you're embaressing the sound village!" Tonoko said. She ignored him.
"Kimmimaro- kun... what's your favorite treat??" She asked.
"Go away!"
"Mine is you!" She hugged his arm.
"Get off please!" Tonoko's face flustered red.
"Sir!! please step away from my gal- i mean comrade!!" He yelled. Neo suddenly collapsed with laughter.
"OH MY GOD THEY THINK THEY'RE IN LOVE!! HAHAHA!!" Deidara tried putting his hands over her mouth to quiet her. Shibo looked at teh group, then kimmimaro, then Tonoko.
"whoops... uh... i can explain..... I'm drunk! Really drunk!! Blah!!" She fell over. Minaka poked her.
"IT'S OK!! SHE'S ALIVE!!" She yelled. Gaara chuckled. Realm sighed.
"Look, just keep going.." he said, putting a hand on his face. Yuki glanced at Itachi, he moved his eyes to the right.
"I know you're looking at it..."
"no i'm not.."
"Denial is the first sign."
"dammit..." Itachi muttered.
"Same with you sasuke.." Hatrou said.
"What?"
"they already figured it out sasuke..." itachi muttered.
"Dammit..."
"ALRIGHT!! LISTEN EVERYONE!!" Realm yelled.
"It's almost ten, everyone, i bid you goodnight. You may sleep where you want..." He said, looking straight at Deidara.
"what?" Realm shook his head and disappeared.


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh... My... God...
Raikou: I thought you were an Atheist...
Shatup! 

... anywho... wow... *is speechless*     lol, nice chapter.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 16, 2008)

"you may sleep where you want" is it my perverted mind or is this saying something?! ahaha great going Uchiha brothers...ahaha looking at their butts...i kind of wanna see a fight there.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 16, 2008)

Morphia said:


> "you may sleep where you want" is it my perverted mind or is this saying something?! ahaha great going Uchiha brothers...ahaha looking at their butts...i kind of wanna see a fight there.



yes. a fight would be very interesting.......................... update soon????


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

claire... don't... you.. listen to them........ DO NOTHING!! DON'T LISTEN!! but do update.... |)


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> claire... don't... you.. listen to them........ DO NOTHING!! DON'T LISTEN!! but do update.... |)



fun wreaker...................


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 16, 2008)

Morphia said:


> *"you may sleep where you want" is it my perverted mind or is this saying something?!* ahaha great going Uchiha brothers...ahaha looking at their butts...i kind of wanna see a fight there.



lol, that's what I was thinkin'!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 16, 2008)

-.- ok... ignoring everything said.....

Chappy 14


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki's eye twitched.
"Anywhere we want?"
"That's what he said.." Konkuro scratched his head. Neo grinned and hugged Deidara's arm. Itachi and Sasuke got tensed up. Yuki and Hatrou turned around.
"What?" Sasuke managed to say. Hatrou rolled her eyes.
"Well! We don't want to stay out in the open!! It's creepy! and half the people here we haven't seen yet!!" She said.
"Plus..... the dark and strangers i haven't met yet creep me out.." Yuki muttered.
"oh crap..." Sasuke muttered.
"They want to stay with us..." Itachi sighed.
"Welll????"
"Can we??" The girls asked in unison. The brothers sighed.
"Fine..."
"just don't stress us out..." sasuke and itachi turned around and headed for their rooms. Yuki and Hatrou highfived and followed. Neo was hugging deidara's arm the entire time.
"Clay and room! Clay and room bloody ways to kill people book!!" She cheered. Deidara laughed.
"Ok ok!! You can play with the clay and read the book, just quiet down!!" he said. They walked down the hallway to deidara's room. Suna looked at Konkuro through the corner of her eye. He shrugged and started to leave.
"I wanna place to stay!" She whined.
"AH!! OFF!!" Konkuro yelled. Suna had clung to his leg.
"I don like spiders!! BITING HURT!!" she said loudly. Konkuro looked around nervously.
"Ok ok!! SHHH!! good god!! not so loud!! What do you want!?"
"Me stay with you? :3" She asked. Konkuro sighed.
"Ok... just stay quiet will ya? God.." He said. Suna clapped her hands.
"Yeah!! I get to play with little statue thingys!!" She cheered.
Shibo was standing next to Kimmimaro, and Tonoko was standing next to Shibo. Komacki was talking to his brother.
"So, we can like stay up all night and catch up with each other!! How about it??" he said. Kimmimaro shrugged.
"Alright.. we can stay in my room." He said. Shibo poked Komacki.
"huh?"
"Can I stay too?"
"I dunno.. bro?" He looked up at Kimmimaro.
"no."
"Wha-?"
"No."
"Pwease??"
"No." Tonoko growled.
"The lady said please.." He muttered. Kimmimaro rolled his eyes.
"What ever...." he muttered, walking away.
"I take that as a yes!!!" Shibo ran after him, tonoko close behind her.
Minaka was standing against the wall, gaara examining his book for any damage.
"What the hell is wrong with you? I wouldn't hurt a book in my life!" She snapped. She started to snicker.
"What?!" GAara yelled.
"I saw you get tensed up back there.... did you actually get jealous over me??" She teased. Gaara's cheeks turned slightly red.
"NO!! WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU?!"
"Denial is the first sign..." She added. Gaara growled.
"NO WAY IN HELL!!"
"ANOTHER SIGN!! HAHAA!!" Minaka slapped his back and started walking away.
"Hey!"
"Wha?" Minaka turned around.
"Are you just going to stay out here again tonight?" He asked. Minaka shrugged.
"I dunno.. what're you suggesting?"
"Maybe you can... stay.. in my room..." He muttered.
"Uh........ O.o ..... ok......... But no licky of de necky!!" She said. Gaara rolled his eyes and disappeared.
"HEY!! THAT'S NOT FUNNY!! I CAN'T REMEMBER WHERE YOUR ROOM IS!!" She yelled. Gaara appeared again.
"You're an idiot.... it's up the stairs dumbass."
"I realize that.. where upstairs?!" Gaara sighed. He grabbed her shoulder, in a flash of darkness, they were in Gaara's room.
"O.o....... uuuhhhhghgggh... dizzy... damn... you... insolent... eeeeehhhh.." Minaka fell down, dizzy as hell.
"You are weak.." Gaara muttered. She kicked his shin.
"OW!"
"You are the one that's weak."


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 16, 2008)

lol, "you are weak."   That is sooooo Gaara 


love it ^^  but sheesh... these girls are bloody annoying, I wouldn't hang with the lot of them if you paid me.

O.o  wow, an ounce of my british-ness just escaped there, eh?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

bloody 'ell bachi! Keep yer voice down! We bri'ish are of de ighest honour!!
inner: what the hell are you doing?
i'm part bri'ish.
inner: ........ racist..
I AM NOT!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> bloody 'ell bachi! Keep yer voice down! We bri'ish are of de ighest honour!!
> inner: what the hell are you doing?
> i'm part bri'ish.
> inner: ........ racist..
> I AM NOT!!



no no no... that sounded more like Irish or Scottish... It's like this, eh?

"Bloody hail bachi! Keep yow voice dowun! We Bri'ish awe of the 'ighest honaw!!"


lmao.. sry


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

yes, thaut's it!
i can't type accents that well!


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> yes, thaut's it!
> i can't type accents that well!



lol, we're so bad 

oh, and guess what?!  Ima workin' on my Fanfic 
...im such a lazy ass


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

*pokes bachi* Sometimes i wonder if you're a live....


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *pokes bachi* Sometimes i wonder if you're a live....



You know what? Sometimes I wonder the same thing...

...wow that was soooo emo sounding


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm welsh, British, Irish, Scottish, Turkish, Transylvanian...

Shibo, just accept the fact that Tonoko loves you...
Shibo: But...he once looked up my skirt...I can't fucking trust him...
Tonoko: I DIDN'T MEAN TO!!*hugs Shibo's neck*
Shibo: 'Oh, niiiice' and drool...yeah...OW, THE SEAL!! NO CONTACTY!!
Tonoko:Sorry...I forgot your seal hurts if anyone touches it...
Shibo: I'm telling conaico that you had pervy moment...with me...
Tonoko: I'M SORRY!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

-.- ok... shibo calm down... just kick em in the nuts.

CLAIRE!! ARE YOU GOING TO BE ON TODAY?!?


----------



## Morphine (Aug 17, 2008)

Yuki is afraid of the strangers?? what?! nice chappy anyways.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 17, 2008)

YES CLARA!! I'M ON AT LAST!!!!

Chappy 15
Morphia... Sasuke Luver... hehehee.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki and Hatrou sat on the other side of the room from Sasuke, Itachi was trying to fix up a room for the two to stay in.
"Sooo.. sasuke.... how is your relationship with itachi?" Hatrou asked.
"Fine... brother to brother... terroize people all the time.." He said. She sighed.
"Oh of course.."
"What?!"
"You terrorize people together..."
"What's that suppose to mean?!" Sasuke snapped. Yuki snuck away when she saw Itachi walk out. She put a finger to her lips at him.
"What?" He asked. she pointed to the two arguing.
"It's fun to hear them.. but I don't want to get in the way.. Show me the room we're staying in!" She whispered. Itachi walked down the hallway and opened a door. Yuki clapped.
"COUCH!!!" She leapt onto the top of it.
"Feels comfy.." She sat on it.
"Oooohhhh yyyeeeaaahhhh...." She sank into the cushins. Itachi rolled his eyes and sat down next to her.
"So, how's you friendship with that one girl... uh.. Hatrou?"
"_I AM NOT THE DEVIL!!_" They heard Sasuke yelled.
"Quite good, we scare people and terroize those we think need to be terroized."
"That's sort of like me and my brother."
"_DON'T PULL MY HAIR!!!_" Hatrou screamed.
"Oh really? i heard in there you do it on purpose..." yuki said. Itachi got defensive.
"We don't do it on purpose!! Depending on how much someone annoys us is how much terroizing they get!" he snapped.
"Oh really? I think you do it for fun!!"
"I DO NOT!!"
"THAT'S A LYE CAUSE HATROU AND I DO IT ALL THE TIME!!" she yelled. Itachi grew quiet.
"Oh... ok... then yes... we do." He admitted. Yuki peered out the door.
"It grew quiet out there..."
"I wonder if they killed each other.." Yuki muttered.
"Or if Sasuke went overboard and killed Hatrou.. In that case, sorry." Itachi and Yuki stood up and walked back out to the living room of the brothers rooms.
"OH MY GOD!!! HATROU WHAT THE HELL?!"
"Way to go Sasuke!" Itachi laughed. Yuki was flipping out. Hatrou and Sasuke were sitting on the couch, well, more like sasuke laying on Hatrou, making out. They looked up and quickly fell off each other.
"AH!! YUKI!!! This isn't what it looks like!!!" hatrou said, straightening her hair. Sasuke stood up. Itachi wink and gave him thumbs up.
"Nice job bro!!" He grinned. Yuki glared at Itachi.
"Excuse me?!"
"What??"
"YOU'RE CHEERING HIM ON?!" Yuki started walking towards him, Itachi was backing away.
"WHY ARE YOU CHEERING HIM ON?! YOU SHOULD BE YELLING!!" She was hitting him.
"STOP HITTING ME!!"
"NO!!"
"WHY ARE YOU YELLING AT ME!?!?"
"BECAUSE YOU'RE A PIG!!" Yuki and Itachi were backing up into the room Itachi had set up for the two girls.
"YOU ASS!! YOU BASTARD!! YOU FUCKING MORON!! YOU SORRY EXCUSE FOR A MAN!! YOU HOT PIECE OF MUSCULAR MEAT!!" Itachi paused.
"What?"
"AHH!!" yuki tackled him onto the couch. She started licking his lips and kissing him.
_First she's yelling now she's kissing!! Make up your mind!! oh... she's good.._

Sasuke and Hatrou waited until the two grew silent.
"Still going?" Sasuke asked.
"Yep." Hatrou said.
"_YOU ASS!!_" Hatrou sighed. they waited a few minutes.
"I think they're done." She said.
"I think Itachi finally scored."
"Ready?"
"Yeah." The two started kissing again, Hatrou fell on the couch, Sasuke on top of her.  He ran his hands up her shirt, undoing her bra. Hatrou ran her hand down Sasuke's leg. the other grasping his hair.

Yuki had ripped off Itachi's shirt, and itachi had taken off her shirt. They were on the couch, making out, licking each other's tounges. Yuki licked itachi's chest, and itachi ran his hands down her back.
"You think sasuke and Hatrou are at it again?" She asked.
"Yeah, I think so, sasuke and her are really agressive from the looks of things."


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 17, 2008)

Chappy 16
Bachi... hehee...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Neo was laying in a giant pile of clay. Deidara was fiddling with some of his explosive clay, trying to make new sculptures as explosive creatures. She grabbed a hand full of clay and threw it at him.
"HEY!! That's some of my experimental clay, un!!"
"Oh, experiment huh? Yeah right.... more like duds..." She muttered. Deidara growled.
"Hey!! I said I was thinking up ideas for art, un!! Give me a freakin break, you lazy idiot, un!" He snapped. Neo sat up.
"Lazy?! You can't call me that!!"
"Oh? Why not, un??"
"Because! i already admitted that." She said. Deidara sighed.
"Oh whatever! You aren't even giving me any ideas! So that's why I'm calling you lazy, un!" He said. Neo thought for a second, then grinned. She crawled over to Deidara.
"Um... what are you doing, un?" Deidara said, watching Neo crawl next to him. She put her hand under his palm. Deidara blinked.
"What are you doing, un??" He said again. Neo grinned. Deidara blushed.
"No...."
"I'm giving you an idea here," She said. Deidara blinked and blushed even more.
"Uhhh.. Neo.... are you drunk, un??"
"Nope."
"You sure?"
"Yep."
"Damn.."
"Shut up and kiss me." Neo pressed her lips against his. Deidara fell back on his back. She pulled off his shirt and undid his ponytail. Deidara rubbed her back and moved his hands around in her shirt. Neo giggled when deidara undid her bra.

About thirty minutes later, Deidara and Neo were in a pile of clay, half naked and making out. Deidara kept smoothing clay on neo's skin, neo had some habit of licking his chin and biting his lips.
"Man you're good, un!" Deidara gasped out.
"Hehe, not too bad yourself!" Neo said, moving hair out of her eyes. He chuckled and licked her neck. His hand mouths licked her skin and gently bit her. She grinned and moaned with pleasure. She rustled his hair and licked his lips.
"Dirty room." Neo said.
"Hehe.. Just for experimenting, un." Deidara pressed his lips against hers, licking her tounge.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 18, 2008)

Makeout scene chapters!!! Yohoooo! Way to go Sasuke and Itachi!!! And Deidara!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 18, 2008)

Shibo: I'm lonely...
Tonoko: No, you're no-
Shibo: No.
Tonoko: Why not?
Shibo: Conaico would kill us both...
Tonoko: Oh, yeah...
Shibo: He's scary when he's angry...
Tonoko: Not as scary as Kabuto...
Shibo: He is scared of me...
Tonoko: And I'm scared of him...


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 18, 2008)

oh fuck.   wait... was that a pun?  lol 

anyway, nice chapters    Too bad Neo and Dei's relationship isn't that good in my Fanfic    lol, oh well


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 18, 2008)

Shibo: Nothing's happened to me let...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 18, 2008)

0.o...................way to go itachi and sasuke!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

Claire!! You need to make Gaara and Minaka like kill each other!! It'd be funny! seeing as how Gaara will live and minaka will die is good with me!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 18, 2008)

lol, that was wonderful Imouto-chan ...

Now probably wouldn't be the best time to say that, one, Suna hates the statue thingies ...and, two, when they go at it....they go at it like their friggin' plane is going down...I'm talking like two freaking rabbits... lmao


----------



## Morphine (Aug 19, 2008)

Tsunade_chan said:


> lol, that was wonderful Imouto-chan ...
> 
> Now probably wouldn't be the best time to say that, one, Suna hates the statue thingies ...and, two, when they go at it....they go at it like their friggin' plane is going down...I'm talking like two freaking rabbits... lmao



ahahaha! rabbits! good one


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

o.O IMOUTO CHAN!! That was inappropriate!! God dammit!! Agh! Great!! Now I have mental images!! oh god!! EEWW!! YUCKKKK!!!!
inner: I see no metaphor in that..
YOU ARE  SUCH AN IDIOT!! OH GOD!!
inner: WhaT? I don't see a- OH MY GOD THAT'S SICK TSUNADE!! Oh GOD!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 19, 2008)

what are you talking about now.????


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

idk...
Shibo: Me bored...me play with your new flip phone?
No...
Shibo: But...butttttt...
Tonoko: Here...play with this...*hols out nice, new, shiny phone*
Shibo YAY!!*hugs Tonoko*
Tonoko: I'm a smart-Alic...
Shibo: 0///0 JERK!
Tonoko: You want to play with phone?
Shibo:...yes...
Tonoko: Then you have to let me hug you...
Shibo: Alright...*sighs; starts texting*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 19, 2008)

random much???????


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

I got a new flip-phone last night...and it's shiny...and Shibo is like a raven-
Shibo: SHINY!!!!!!!
see what I mean? She's like a raven...


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 19, 2008)

lol...I love you too, Imouto-chan 

I didn't mean to cause you any disturbing mental images...well, actually...yes I did 

 lol, I luvs you


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

-_- you are soooo pleasent.... obviously signs she picked up from her sis!! MUAHAHA!! I'M RAISING ANOTHER EVIL TWIN!! MUAHAAA!!

CLAIRE!! WHERE IS YOUR GOD DAMN ASS AT?!? JESUS CHRIST!! YOU WON'T EVEN PICK UP YOUR FUCKIN HOUSE PHONE!! GOD DAMN!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

She might be sick 

OIr is stalking you:3


----------



## Morphine (Aug 20, 2008)

I wantz mental images! now!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 20, 2008)

Morphia said:


> I wantz mental images! now!



Hopefully not........................


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 20, 2008)

Morphia said:


> I wantz mental images! now!



*evil, yet girly, giggle* trust me...no you don't

Just ask Clara ...heck, ask Claire too, she probably knows by now


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

|3 yes.... just ask me...
i uh... made a bad fanfic moment in rutsu yoshinoto between... rutsu and *cough* Gaara... and they *Coughdiditcough* made coco...
(ignore the coco...)


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 20, 2008)

lmao, I remember that 
it was entertaining...

...you didn't see that.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

|3 i sawz it...
and i sawz claire AT SCHOOL SO IM WONDERING WHY SHE ISN'T ON!! GOD DAMMIT!!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> |3 i sawz it...
> and i sawz claire AT SCHOOL SO IM WONDERING WHY SHE ISN'T ON!! GOD DAMMIT!!


You've started school already? 

Ha! I don't have to start until the 26th ...I feel so happy...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

-_- lucky imouto chan...


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 20, 2008)

Tsunade_chan said:


> You've started school already?
> 
> Ha! I don't have to start until the 26th ...I feel so happy...



oh ya? well I don't have school until September 2nd  I win.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

LUCKY BASTARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 21, 2008)

I start school on the 15th of september!!! turn green,Claire!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 21, 2008)

don't start until the 2nd.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 21, 2008)

I start on the fourth...


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 21, 2008)

...I feel slightly less happy, now...

Thanks people! You killed it!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 21, 2008)

*in emo corner* I'm such a geek... me started too early... *cry*


----------



## Morphine (Aug 22, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *in emo corner* I'm such a geek... me started too early... *cry*



you had a....choice?!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 22, 2008)

Morphia said:


> you had a....choice?!



I don't think she did.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 22, 2008)

I had to get the supply list off the school's website cause they were'nt gonna send them out...I hate my school...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 22, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I had to get the supply list off the school's website cause they were'nt gonna send them out...I hate my school...



My school doesn't send out lists. I had to go to the damn school office just to get a list of what I need this year. damn bastards......... i hate them so much...........


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 22, 2008)

And I need to pay $50 just to participate in after school clubs, too...they use the money on worthless construction that got rid of a turkey habitat


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 23, 2008)

Uh........................when's the next chapter?????.........plz be soon..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 23, 2008)

that's what i'm wondering.... i am sooo kicking claire's as- oh wait... i already did... oh crap she said something uh... what was it...
I remember!! She said, and i hope this is fucking true, she'll be on later today. if she isn't, i'll give her a kick for each of you.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 23, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> that's what i'm wondering.... i am sooo kicking claire's as- oh wait... i already did... oh crap she said something uh... what was it...
> I remember!! She said, and i hope this is fucking true, she'll be on later today. if she isn't, i'll give her a kick for each of you.



Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 23, 2008)

Aww, don't kick her, Clara....well...don't kick her _hard._.. your evil is rubbing off on me, Imouto-chan...

And Shibo...?

Your school had a turkey habitat?  .....wtf?!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 23, 2008)

turkey habitat? 
OH!! Are you going to make turkey jerky??? 
that tastes soooo good!!

hey, i can kick her as hard as i want. If she doesn't get a giant welt, that's just luck.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 23, 2008)

SORRYY!!!! I HATE SCHOOL!! THAT'S MY EXCUSE!! SOORRRRRRYYYY!!

Chappy 16
hehehe... tsunade...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Konkuro strode down that hallway his room was in.
"So, Suna... you said you liked my little statues eh?" He flipped his wrist, one came alive and moved around.
"AHH!! OH MY GOD!! AHHH!!!" She screamed, starting to run around.
"I thought you liked them?!" Konkuro yelled.
"CHANGE OF HEART!! AHH!!!!" she backed away from it. Konkuro got an evil idea. He moved his statue to corner Suna.
"AHH!! AH AH AHH!!! KONKURO!! NOT FUNNY!!!!!!! HELP!!!" She screamed. Konkuro laughed.
"Ok ok..." He moved the puppet back onto it's stand.
"Whew!! Thank god... that thing is just creepy..." She brushed her sleeves. She walked around konkuro, he sneered.
"Oh hey suna, there's a bug on your back."
"Oh really?" She looked at the back of her shirt.
"AHHH!!! OH MY GOD!!!! AHHHH!!" It was one of konkuro's mini puppets.
"GET IT OFF ME!! GET IT OFF FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!! AHHHHH!!!!" She started flailing her arms around and running into walls, trying to crush his puppet.
"AHHH!! GET IT OFF ME!!!! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD KONKURO!! GET IT OFFF!!!" She screamed.
"I'M TRYIN!! ITS STUCK!!" He yelled. Konkuro growled.
"God dammit..." He ran forward and grabbed the back part of Suna's shirt and pulled.
"GET IF OFF!!!" There was a rip. Suna's shirt had ripped apart. Konkuro pulled his puppet off the remains of Suna's shirt.
"Sorry bout the shirt." He said, not really seemingly affected at the sight of half naked Suna.
"GET ME SOMETHING TO WEAR!!" She yelled.
"Why? Your fine, not naked." He said.
"HELLO??? I'm in my bra! Get me a shirt!!"
"I see that crap everyday..."
"What?"
"I told you, I'm a demon already, right?"
"Yeah.."
"Well, all the ladies where i came from always wore barely anything." He said. Suna blushed.
"Seriously?"
"Yeah." He said. Suna sighed.
"Get me in the room now." She growled. Konkuro laughed and pressed a square in the wall. Suna ran inside and sat on the floor.
"So, now what? Do you want anything?" Konkuro asked.
"I dunno... you want anything?"
"I want a kiss."
"Eh????" Konkuro grabbed Suna's arms and pulled her up to him.
"wha- wha??" Suna studdered. Konkuro grinned.
"I was lying.."
"Huh??"
"I haven't seen a ladies bra ever..." He brushed her cheek with his lips. Suna frowned.
"So you lied.."
"Yea, I just wanted to see you without a shirt." Suna grinned.
"I want to sees you without a shirt.." She giggled and kissed him.

Twenty minutes later.
Konkuro and Suna were laying on Konkuro's bed, half naked, still undressing.
"Man... a puppet demon sure does know the definition of wood!" Suna gasped. Konkuro licked her neck.
"You know how to handle the wood." He said. Suna giggled and kissed his lips, licking his tounge.
NEXT TWO HOURS:
[size=+3]CENSORED[/size]


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 23, 2008)

lmao...

They already have twins, they don't need any more...or do they? ....*evil ideas* heh heh heh....


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 23, 2008)

O.o TSUNADE!! you are way to much like clara...


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 23, 2008)

lol, that was smooth of him  

ugh... i've been having trouble making time for my fanfic... it's hard when you share a room with your younger sister -_-  impossible to get any quiet


----------



## Morphine (Aug 24, 2008)

"handle the wood"?! creepy sex talk much!!  soo...like me. i'm so proud of ya,Claire!!! *tears up*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 24, 2008)

-.- ok you can stop now...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 24, 2008)

0.o.....................pervert........................lol.............


----------



## Morphine (Aug 25, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> -.- ok you can stop now...



whaaat?! i was just happy about you!!! can't i?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 25, 2008)

Shibo: I GOT THE KILLER RABIR FROM THE MONTY PYTHON MOVIE!!
YOU MORON!!
Kimi:...
Shibo: It loves me, though....)':
Kimi: I hate fluffy...
Shibo: GOOD NAME FOR RABBIT!! GO AFTER THR HUMAN, FKUFFY!!!
AHHHHHHHHH!!!YOU'RE SO DEAD WHEN I GET TO YOU!!!*runs off*
Shibo: i luv my life


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 25, 2008)

Morphia said:


> whaaat?! i was just happy about you!!! can't i?



I don't think she wants alot of that. Hey Claire, want a hug??? Lol.


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 25, 2008)

*sighs* I'm beginning to believe that I really am the only somewhat sane one here...

lol, it was very perverted of Kankuro to say that 'wood' pun.  But that sounds like something he would say, especially to Suna...lol


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 25, 2008)

Tsunade_chan said:


> *sighs* I'm beginning to believe that I really am the only somewhat sane one here...
> 
> lol, it was very perverted of Kankuro to say that 'wood' pun.  But that sounds like something he would say, especially to Suna...lol



Hey! I'm sane!.......Well, half the time............... Anyway, next chap any time soon????? Pwease????


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm only serious when I'm perfectly healthy...cause I just went to my doctor, and found out that I have a sinus infection...
Shiboity the poor human...


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 25, 2008)

Aw...poor Shibo *huggles*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 25, 2008)

HEY!! I am not insane!! It's only a choice!! Not a heredity thing... and choice!! AND I KNOW WHAT I CHOOSE!!!

unless claire has something to say... depending... on the answer... my reply can be nice or unpleasent...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 26, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> HEY!! I am not insane!! It's only a choice!! Not a heredity thing... and choice!! AND I KNOW WHAT I CHOOSE!!!
> 
> unless claire has something to say... depending... on the answer... my reply can be nice or unpleasent...



We all know that clara. I figured that out a while ago.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 26, 2008)

x_X i?! insane?! nuh-uh! i am sane...
Sachiko: yah,right!!!
:toliet shut. up. now.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 26, 2008)

Morphia said:


> x_X i?! insane?! nuh-uh! i am sane...
> Sachiko: yah,right!!!
> :toliet shut. up. now.



0.o.............raise your hands if your insane. If you don't, well Sasuke will kill you then. Lol. If your not insane, well good for you.


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 26, 2008)

....*raises hand* I dun want Sasu-kun to kill me...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 26, 2008)

*doesn't raise hand* |3 I just want to see him try and kill me...
sa: O.O Please don't make me go near her...
aw come on sasuke! Are you a chicken??
sa: JUST DON'T LET HER NEAR ME! PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 27, 2008)

*doesn't rasie hand* common' Sasukeee...where are ya? come here don't worry you won't feel a thing. you'll be asleep.
sa: x_X what are you talking about?
i don't need you to be awake


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol. I never thought that would work.
sa: your evil, you know that?
yes. I say go over by clara.
sa: HELL NO! 
its either her or Morphia.
sa:..........................
better pick. or I'll get your brother over here.
sa:.................................


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 27, 2008)

Aw, poor Sasuke....your Hokage shall save you 

*huggles Sasuke* poor thing...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish I had a camera. Damn cheap employers...........


----------



## Morphine (Aug 28, 2008)

Tsunade_chan said:


> Aw, poor Sasuke....your Hokage shall save you
> 
> *huggles Sasuke* poor thing...



what are you saving him from? he'll have a good time 
Sa:.......


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 28, 2008)

.....

.....

SAIIII!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 29, 2008)

Tsunade_chan said:


> .....
> 
> .....
> 
> SAIIII!!!



Sai?! where?!
Sa: what?! i thought you wanted me 
I'm always up for a threesome 
Sa: nooo way...
don't be such a killjoy!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 29, 2008)

.................................No fair. Leave me out of the fun.................


----------



## Morphine (Aug 29, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> .................................No fair. Leave me out of the fun.................



I didn't mean tooo!!! Hey,Sauce what do you say Sasuke Luver joins the fun?
Sa:  well her name makes me happy...she loves me? 
yeah yeah don't daydream about pink clouds again...
Sa: 0.0 
Sachiko: enough with the love fest! shut up!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 29, 2008)

lol, relax Sasuke...you've got a bunch of fangirls, you should be happy! *cuddles Sasuke*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 29, 2008)

OK OK!!! BREAK IT UP!!!! BREAK IT UP!!!!!
THAT'S ENOUGH!! NOT IN FRONT OF ME!!! GEZZ!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 30, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> OK OK!!! BREAK IT UP!!!! BREAK IT UP!!!!!
> THAT'S ENOUGH!! NOT IN FRONT OF ME!!! GEZZ!!



............................I don't think so..................^^


----------



## Morphine (Aug 30, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> OK OK!!! BREAK IT UP!!!! BREAK IT UP!!!!!
> THAT'S ENOUGH!! NOT IN FRONT OF ME!!! GEZZ!!



Break it up? he's just in the mood


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 30, 2008)

Yea, don't ruin our fun clara.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 30, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Yea, don't ruin our fun clara.



I won't leeet her!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 30, 2008)

-.- you want me to ruin it or stop it all together?
sa: Oh shit.. *hides*
even sasuke knows what the fuck i'm talkin about...
na: What? *looks at sasuke* Waz she talkin bout bab- AHHOOOWWWW!!! *falls on ground*
NOT IN FRONT OF ME!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 31, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -.- you want me to ruin it or stop it all together?
> sa: Oh shit.. *hides*
> even sasuke knows what the fuck i'm talkin about...
> na: What? *looks at sasuke* Waz she talkin bout bab- AHHOOOWWWW!!! *falls on ground*
> NOT IN FRONT OF ME!!!



You lose Clara!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 31, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -.- you want me to ruin it or stop it all together?
> sa: Oh shit.. *hides*
> even sasuke knows what the fuck i'm talkin about...
> na: What? *looks at sasuke* Waz she talkin bout bab- AHHOOOWWWW!!! *falls on ground*
> NOT IN FRONT OF ME!!!



you don't have to watch you know


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 31, 2008)

Aww, *huggles Clara* my poor Imouto-chan...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 31, 2008)

yes... poor me... _--_ see? You killed me..
inner: You killed me..
WTF?! I THOUGHT I KILLED YOU?!?
inner: Claire hired a replacment for the other one for you...
WHAT?!?! GOD DAMMIT!!! FUCK!! IM KIL- oh... touche bitch... i kill her... no more chappy.... oh.. touche indeed...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 31, 2008)

WHO'S KILLIN ME?! oh yeah.. clara... meet susan.. or... blank name... Ah screw it.. whatever you call yourself...

Chappy 17


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo sat on the floor, staring up at Kimmimaro. Komacki was talking up a storm with him.
"So, the leaf village made a pact with that branch of our clan and we were able to serve the leaf village if we want in any way!! It's safe to go back!!" He said cheerfully.
"So... all this time... my.. bones were, a kekkai genkai?" Komacki nodded.
"So, I don't belong here at all...." He sighed. Komacki suddenly felt guilty. He made a nervous face and whipped his head around to shibo for help. Her ears perked up. She looked at Komacki. He was making motions with his fingers for help. She grinned. Komacki froze, then started waving his hands, motioning for a no. She flashed in front of him and held Kimmimaro's shoulders.
"It's ok Kimmi- kun. I know how you feel. Conaico and I were banished from the leaf village cause Conaico didn't feel like he fit in, so he did some weird stuff that got 'em in trouble. All sorts of bloody stuff. In fact, Conaico is connected to whatever is left of your clan. I don't know how many are around of the Kaguya, some are hidden, I know that. I started living in the sound village, and I didn't fit in at all. But, I adjusted to the life and became someone I wasn't...." Shibo's eyes started to drift from away. Komacki blinked and edged away from the two.
_No way in hell I'm comforting people when I have no idea what they're going through..._
Kimmimaro glanced up at Shibo.
"You're crying." He said softly. She blinked.
"What? Oh.. sorry.." She quickly wiped her eyes. Kimmimaro grasped her hand and looked at her eyes.
"You definatly look like him..." He said.
"Who??"
"Orochimaru... is he your Conaico?" Shibo nodded. Kimmimaro chuckled.
"He doesn't cry... I'm surprised you're crying." he said. Komacki slipped out of the room.
"Well... i'm sad... I don't like remembering those days... so... I try to.. forget them.." She said. Kimmimaro had a sencere look on his face.
"You must really hurt from all of it..."
"Yeah..." shibo and Kimmimaro were inches apart from each other.
"OK OK!!! BREAK IT UP!!!!!" Tonoko yelled suddenly, he had been in the bathroom. Shibo whipped her head around. He put his hand on her head.
"Just what are you doing??" He glared at Kimmimaro. He blinked.
"WHAT!? I'M CONNECTING WITH A FRIEND HERE DUMBASS!!" Shibo yelled, slapping Tonoko's hand away.
"Hey!! That's my charm hand!"
"Charm hand my ass.." Shibo muttered, standing up. Tonoko grinned.
"My pleasure..." He reached his hand down to her butt and started to rub. Shibo was blushing heavily, her eye was twitching. Kimmimaro started backing away down the bed. He could see Shibo's veins popping out from her head.
"Uh... tonoko.. that's.. a uh.. bad idea.." Shibo grabbed tonoko's hand, a cracking noise was heard.
"OWWW!!!!" He screamed. Shibo's eyes were bright with the Ketsuki Me. She blinked, her eyes turned back to normal.
"OH MY GOD YOU'RE BLEEDING!!" She screamed. Kimmimaro looked at Tonoko hand, shibo had cracked the bone through his skin. He rolled his eyes.
"Big baby.. I go through that everytime I sprout a bone.." He muttered. Shibo whisked her hand across his cheek.
"SHUT UP!!" She carefully craddled Tonoko's hand and lead him to her bag on the floor.
"damn damn damn.. I'm sooo sorry Tonoko! You know I hate that stuff!! Moron!!" She started injecting a needle into his wrist, the bone seeped back into his skin, she wrapped a bandage around the scar.
"Thank god your uncle's assistant is a medical ninja.."
"WIsh he were dead..." She muttered. She sighed.
"I'm so sorry Tonoko, is there anything I can do to repay you??" He glanced at Kimmimaro secretively.
"Yeah.. a kiss?" He said.
"Uh.. ok...." Shibo leaned forward and peeked his cheek.
"No no.. Like this.." He grabbed the back of her head and pressed her lips against hers, forcing his tounge in her mouth.
"MNN!! MMM!!!" Shibo's muffled cries of rejection. Kimmimaro started getting mad.
"THAT'S ENOUGH!!!" Bones sprouted in between the two.
"THAT'S NOT GENTLEMENLY LIKE!!" he yelled. Tonoko grinned.
"ANything for a kiss from a girl I LOVE!!" He yelled. Shibo blinked, the smacked her forehead.
"GOD DAMMIT!! THIS IS TURNING SHOUJO!!!! I'M OUTTA HERE!!" she sank into the floor. Tonoko grinned and started to sink as well, Kimmimaro grabbed his neck and pulled him up.

shibo was sitting outside of Kimmimaro's door, in the corner of a little wall section. Kimmimaro sat down next to her, some scratches all over his body, his clothes ripped.
"That Tonoko is a pain in the ass..." He muttered. Shibo sniffed and hid her face. He looked at her, on her pants legs were wet spots. He saw her arms, something wet was on them.
"shibo... are you crying?" He bent down close to her face.
"Go away..."
"Answer me."
"GO away..."
"Answer me."
"Fine... i am.." She sniffed again. He sighed and shoved his hand into the crevice between her head and arm. He pulled Shibo's head up.
"Ow."
"Sorry, for your own good." He said. He held her face in his hands.
"Lots of tears..."
"I'm sweating.."
"No you're crying, stop lying to yourself. That's probably why you're crying." He saw Shibo's reaction.
"Oh crap..." Shibo started crying again. Kimmimaro hesitated for a moment, then hugged her carefully. Shibo threw her arms around him.
"Is it from your past?"
"Yes..." Shibo choked on her word. Kimmimaro rocked her back and forth, hoping to calm her down. Shibo looked up at him.
"Awww crap...." She muttered.
"What?"
"I thought you were just hot... but this is too much.."
"What??"
"I love love you..." She muttered, hiding her head. Kimmimaro laughed. He pulled her head up again.
"Well... maybe I might... love like you..." He muttered softly, kissing her lips.


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 31, 2008)

omg it was a COMPOUND FRACTURE OF A METACARPAL!!! or was that the carpal...?   Nooooo!!!   MY KNOWLEDGE OF HUMAN BIOLOGY IS GONE!!  

k, im done now 

awesome chappy... twas funny   I likes


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Aug 31, 2008)

Poor Bachi, lol 

Nice chapter, Imouto-chan!! *hug*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 1, 2008)

i thank you with a bow..... then i set my butt on the chair and start reading hellsing manga.... which is freakin bloody by the way..
HA!! HAHA!! HE JUST GOT HIS HEAD SQUASHED!!! AHAHAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice chappy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! More soon???


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 1, 2008)

gonna try... as soon as some peeps check on in.. |3


----------



## Morphine (Sep 2, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> gonna try... as soon as some peeps check on in.. |3



Checking IN!!!  awesome chapter!!! a bit... mushy tough. nevermind I wantz to see what's going on with Hatrou,Yuki and the Uchiha bros...still sexing each other!?  (or you might write what you want)


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 2, 2008)

Morphia said:


> Checking IN!!!  awesome chapter!!! a bit... mushy tough. nevermind I wantz to see what's going on with Hatrou,Yuki and the Uchiha bros...still sexing each other!?  (or you might write what you want)



Same here. Not being pushy though.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 2, 2008)

wow... you guys have a lot of wrong thoughts....
inner: Gaara's gettin it on with that one girl... uh... Minaka...
>.< SHUT UP!!!
inner: *sigh* Just do what you always do!!
*picks up chainsaw*
inner: OTHER THING!!!
...... oohhhh... *pretends minaka is me* Hehhee....


----------



## Morphine (Sep 3, 2008)

are you gonna update soon?!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 3, 2008)

*pokes claire* Claire... claire... GOD DAMMIT CLAIRE!! I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE!!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah yeah... touch me and you're dead clara.
...sorry... you'd probably kill me first...

Chappy 18

*Spoiler*: __ 



Minaka was sitting in front of Gaara's vast library of books. She was pointing to certain books, and Gaara would throw them down onto a cart.
"Why so many god damn book?! There's over fifty on the cart now!!" Gaara complained, throwing down another one.
"I like reading about blood... OH!! Edgar Allen Poe??? GET THE WHOLE SECTION DOWN HERE!!"
"UGH!! Do it yourself you bitch!" He growled. Minaka was up by his side in a second, clutching the shelves with her chakra.
"What was that?"
"Uh..."
"Repeat it... I didn't quite catch it."
"Uh.. um.." Gaara saw the glint in her eyes.
"Uh... I touched a silver book spine?" He said. Minaka's eyes softened.
"Ohhh.. that's all?" She looked at his hands.
"Oh my GOD!! YOU ARE BLEEDING!!" She screamed. Gaara's eyes flashed to his hands.
"WHAT?!" He fell down. Minaka broke out laughing.
"HA!! HAHA!! HAHAA!!! YOU'RE SUCH A MORON!! HHAAA!!" Gaara growled.
"Damn you!!" He hissed. Minaka was starting to loosen her grip.
"HAHA!! HA-" Minaka stopped laughing and fell off the high shelves. Gaara watched her fall. Minaka fell heavily on his floor.
"Oh shit.." Minaka's eyes were wide. Gaara poked her.
"hey... you ok..?" He kept poking her. Her eyes changed to brown.
"DO YOU THINK I'M OK?? GOD DAMMIT!! I FELL TWENTY FEET!!! MY HEAD IS BLEEDING!!" She yelled, a trail of blood going down her chin.
"What the hell?? You don't sound like Minaka!!"
"Wha??" She sat up and looked at herself.
"AHH!! FUCK!! DAMMIT!! She switched! COWARD!!" She hit herself hard in the chest.
"Uh... could you explain the situation here??"
"I'm minaka's... well... 'second' person. Or.. something like that... she summons up a spirit she's 'friends' with.. or in my case... scared to death.. literally.. I'm Tia." She stood up.
"OUCH!! GOD DAMMIT!!" She cracked her back.
"Jesus fuckin christ!! That hurts like hell!!" She yelled. Gaara blinked.
"Uh.. can Minaka come back?"
"why??"
"Because.. you creep me out.." Tia snorted.
"Oh, I creep you out.. sure... right.. whatever you say!! HA!!" Tia closed her eyes and fell to the ground again. Gaara kneeled down by her.
"Minaka?" He said softly. She didn't move, but he could hear her heartbeat, suddenly, her blood was making him thirsty.
"Minaka? Wake up please..." He moved some hair out of her face.
"Mina-?" she bolted up right, almost foreheading Gaara.
"I DON'T SMOKE WEED!! What?" She whipped her head around to him.
"Wha? What happened???" she said. Gaara moved back a little, her scent was alluring him to her blood.
"You fell."
"Oh.. did you meet Tia?"
"yeah..."
"That's someone I killed." She said, standing up.
"Ah good... she took the pain." Minaka climbed back up on the shelf.
"HEY!! GET DOWN FROM THERE!!"
"NO!! NOT TIL YOU TELL ME WHY YOU WERE SO TENSE WHEN TONOKO ASKED FOR A KISS!!" She snapped back. Gaara paushed.
"Uh..."
"WELL?!"
"I.. I... I DON'T KNOW!!"
"LIER!!" Minaka let go with one hand on the shelf.
"TELL ME!!" She yelled again.
"STOP IT!"
"I'M LOOSIN MY GRIP!"
"STOP!!!"
"I'M GONNA FALL!!"
"OK OK!!! I THINK YOUR SCENT IS ALLURING!!" he yelled quickly.
"Oh really?"
"Yes."
"As in... lovely?"
"yes.."
"Tell me what I smell like."
"Sweet honey blood."
"Oh.. ok." Minaka leapt down, landing next to Gaara.
"So... I HAVE A GAME!!" She said. She pulled Gaara to his fireplace. Minaka wove hand signs and lite the fire.
"Ok, stare at the fire as long as you can." She said, facing the flames.
"uh huh..."
"It's something I do, a legend says if you stare at the fire long enough, you see your love." She said. Gaara blinked and suddenly felt blood rush to his cheeks. Minaka was only two feet from the flames, staring at them. Gaara was only staring at her, the light made her face glow softly. He was inching towards her, his eyes drifting to her neck.
"So... do you see anything yet?"
"no.."
"See any thing looking like a person?"
"No....." Gaara suddenly grabbed her neck and arm, his mouth bite softly on her neck.
"WHAT THE HELL?" she yelled. Gaara tightened his grip. Minaka suddenly felt sleepy.
"The hell..."
"Sorry.. your blood is too sweet.." He whispered. Minaka fell limped into his arms, Gaara bit down on her neck, her blood filling his mouth.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 6, 2008)

Lovely chapter.Some bloody action!I approve.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 6, 2008)

................Wow................NXT CHAPPY?????


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 6, 2008)

lol, blood    yay.


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 6, 2008)

Atleast we know she doesn't smoke weed, right? ...

lmao......I don't either!! *gets all defensive*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 6, 2008)

tsunade.... don't lie.... you know you shouldn't lie... lying is bad... |3
i admit it...
inner: what?
i admit it..
inner: What??
I admit... I admit.. I admit.
inner: @.@ STOP!! SHE'S MESSING WITH MY MIND!! Ohh... my hands.. so... big... so.. many fingers.. *knawing on fingers*
that's how you kill an inner who's high.


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 6, 2008)

....

*Whimpers and clings onto both Clara and Claire* I wanna talk to my Dei-kun....Make him call me or something!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 7, 2008)

he called me yesterday...
DEI SENSEI!!! GOD DAMMIT!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 7, 2008)

He doesn't kno my fone numbre. 

STOP SPAMMING PLZ.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 7, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> *He doesn't kno my fone numbre*.
> 
> STOP SPAMMING PLZ.



*I'm so gonna give him mine. *


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 7, 2008)

he has my number... and tsunades.... but tsunades is for a WHOLE different reason...

YOUR RIGHT!! STOP SPAMMING!!
inner: you're spamming..
SHUT UP!!
inner: You're spamming now!
... damn you... CLAIRE! GET YOUR ASS IN HERE!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 7, 2008)

Whens the nxt chap!!??? I'm so bored over here!!! -.-


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 7, 2008)

i'm like attackin her house phone here, called her five times already and she won't PICK UP


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i'm like attackin her house phone here, called her five times already and she won't PICK UP



Don't you think thats overly accessive?????


----------



## Morphine (Sep 7, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Whens the nxt chap!!??? I'm so bored over here!!! -.-



*Can I help?*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 7, 2008)

Morphia said:


> *Can I help?*



Help with what?????????


----------



## Morphine (Sep 7, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Help with what?????????



your boredom... DUH!!! you know make you feel less bored...somehow


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 7, 2008)

Morphia said:


> your boredom... DUH!!! you know make you feel less bored...somehow



I don't think thats humanly possible because my parents fail at that all the time. I'm bored 24/7. Be my guest if you want to try.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 7, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> I don't think thats humanly possible because my parents fail at that all the time. I'm bored 24/7. Be my guest if you want to try.



You totally killed the thrill.I ain't trying.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 7, 2008)

o.o I can help..
inner: Dont'.
what??
inner: Just... don't..


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 7, 2008)

I can help!!


----------



## Morphine (Sep 8, 2008)

Erm... chapter?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 8, 2008)

Lets see you try people!!!!!!!!! Bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 8, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i'm like attackin her house phone here, called her five times already and she won't PICK UP



lol


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 8, 2008)

*Glomps Sasuke_luver*  Yayness!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 9, 2008)

I love this place
Shibo:...>///>
You got two hotties fighting over you...
Shibo: You fight with the hotties in gym...
...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 9, 2008)

SHIBO!!! SHIBO!! YOU BACK!! SHIBO!! SHIBO IS BACK!!!
inner: What? oh.. woo...
SHUT UP AND CHEER LOUDER!!
inner: ... that's literally impossible..
JUST CHEER!!
inner: ok.. woo.. go- OW!! AH!! GO SHIBO!! WOO!! YEAH!! SHIBO BACK!! AHH!!! NO NO NO!! AHH!! OWW!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 9, 2008)

???????????????????????? Hiya Shibo!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 10, 2008)

Shibo: I feel loved * all*
They ment the *two* of us, baka...
Shibo: Baka...
bakabaka...
Shibo: Tonoko's baka...
Yes, he is...and perverted...
Shibo: HE TRIED TO FRENCH KISS ME! HE BAKA!!
I wish someone tried french kissing me...D:
Shibo: Stop acting like a smartass, then...
NEVAR!!!
Shibo: Then you'll only have pity dates


----------



## Morphine (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice to see you online,Shibo.What about Claire?Where is she?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 10, 2008)

Morphia

I want to read moar chappys, too...fuck, where is she? I'm still sick...we need chappys
Shibo: I want to ma-*gets glared at* you're evil, human
*in emo corner* I have no one who loves me...


----------



## Morphine (Sep 10, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Morphia
> 
> I want to read moar chappys, too...fuck, where is she? I'm still sick...we need chappys
> Shibo: I want to ma-*gets glared at* you're evil, human
> *in emo corner* I have no one who loves me...



 really nice to see ya.  maybe she'll be on soon.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 10, 2008)

i win

I hope she will be...it's only 11:30AM where I'm at, though


----------



## Morphine (Sep 10, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> i win
> 
> I hope she will be...it's only 11:30AM where I'm at, though



win what? it's seven in the evening where I am.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 10, 2008)

I win with more


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 10, 2008)

?????????????Where's claire???? I thought she would've posted a chapter before I got home from school..... Someone tell her to post a chap already!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm sick...I've been home from school with a stomach virus for two days


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that shibo. U want a hug to help make u feel better???


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 10, 2008)

Then you get the virus...my whole family now has it cause of me I don't want to infect everyone


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 10, 2008)

I am going to kill claire. I swear I am... she's putting this place off and it's pissin me off.


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 10, 2008)

lol, Shibo, Clara and I have the same time zone


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 10, 2008)

X3 yesh...


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 10, 2008)

oh rly??? wut aboot me, eh??? 

It's 7:41pm right now...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 10, 2008)

huh.. from your reply time to your post and your time you said... same timezone!!

CLAIRE!! WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOIN?! GET YOUR ASS IN HERE!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 10, 2008)

I might not be on tomorow...I don't want to have to track back posts... I had to do that when I was gone for two weeks from here


----------



## Morphine (Sep 11, 2008)

Still no chapter?! I'm gonna  Claire!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 11, 2008)

go ahead... i'm hunting her down tomarrow... god damn her!!!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 11, 2008)

You must not rush her...

The minute you all calm the heck down and stop asking for a new chapter...then she'll come back and give us a new chapter ...

 I sounded like a preacher or something...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 12, 2008)

......... well.... i just like disobeyed tsunade's rules.
I just sort of kick her butt today... then gave her an indian burn........ then she got some bursies on her arm.... she tripped, i swear to god....


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 12, 2008)

Tsunade_chan said:


> You must not rush her...
> 
> The minute you all calm the heck down and stop asking for a new chapter...then she'll come back and give us a new chapter ...
> 
> I sounded like a preacher or something...



What's a preacher??


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 13, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ......... well.... i just like disobeyed tsunade's rules.
> I just sort of kick her butt today... then gave her an indian burn........ then she got some bursies on her arm.... she tripped, i swear to god....



That would be totally uncalled for. Its just a chap.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 13, 2008)

Let me get this straight. WE DO NOT ask for a chapter and get one?!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 13, 2008)

Morphia said:


> Let me get this straight. WE DO NOT ask for a chapter and get one?!



I think thats correct.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 13, 2008)

well, i hunted her down again today. She was on her bike.
She just magically fell over into the street when I came up to her! She started bleeding and I didn't know what to do!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 13, 2008)

o.o..Clara...Hun...just sit down and look at Gaara's naked pictures...*hands her nekkid Gaara pictures*

Anyway...yes...we don't ask for a chapter, and we get one ...have you people ever heard of reverse psychology? ...if we ask for something, we don't get it...

If we _don't_ ask, we _do_ get it, because the person simply thinks we don't care, and in an attempt to _make_ us care, they will give us what we want...

 understand?... whoa...I sounded somewhat smart...my brain hurts


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 13, 2008)

Tsunade_chan said:


> o.o..Clara...Hun...just sit down and look at Gaara's naked pictures...*hands her nekkid Gaara pictures*
> 
> Anyway...yes...we don't ask for a chapter, and we get one ...have you people ever heard of reverse psychology? ...if we ask for something, we don't get it...
> 
> ...


That in no way sounded smart


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 13, 2008)

hehehe...    hehehe...

inner8(boy): Annoying idiot..
inner: WTF?! A BOY INNER?!
inner8: Yeah... so what?
inner: THIS IS CRAZY!!!
inner8: ... anyway......... extremely creepy... i bet she's like just going about doing regular crap and ignoring her little threats. By the way tsunade, that was smart to a fifth grader, but not to a high schooler.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 14, 2008)

Shibo: Can I burn down konoha, then?
wtf, why?
Shibo: Cause conaico told me to stop being a lazyass and do something useful
oh...can I help?
Sure!
Shibo and me: YAY!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 14, 2008)

inner: Shibo-!
inner8: No.
inner: ...
inner8: You burn down konoha shibo, no more ramen, no more DUMPLINGS.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 14, 2008)

Shibo: Conaico make geeeeeewd pudding
And me no like konoha...
Shibo: He make any good dessert, and me make lunch and dinner
*somewhere in heaven*
Ai: I'm so sick...
Inochi: Matep, what are you-OH GOD!!!*covers eyes* WHY IS CONAICO NAKED?!
Ai: People say I'm more perverted than Jiraiya...
Inochi:...I need to go to...uhhhh...see some naked girls to clear ou-
Ai: YOU SICK PERVERT!!*gasps*
Inochi: I'm you son; it's going to happen
Ai: Your sister isn't perverted; why are you perverted?
Inochi: I'm not the fucking albino of the two of us...
Ai: Ohhhhh...that makes sense...Oro-kun was never the pervert type...
Inochi: But he loved you...he loved a perv who stalks him from the heavens and watches him naked...you're sick, just plain sick...
Ai: Thank you!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 14, 2008)

ok shibo... calm down..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 14, 2008)

-_- clara... i hate you....
that bleeding got me grounded you bitch....
fine, later today, I promise a chapter. unlike some people *coughclaracough* I have work and chores to do. -_-


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 14, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> -_- clara... i hate you....
> that bleeding got me grounded you bitch....
> fine, later today, I promise a chapter. unlike some people *coughclaracough* I have work and chores to do. -_-



I kno how you feel "Claire"... 

If that is really your name...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 14, 2008)

okokok, here's my promise, so don't kill me clara or I WILL KILL GAARA
inner: You don't have the guts...
you're right... fine.. I'LL GIVE GAARA A SCRATCH!!
inner: YOU ARE SUICIDAL!!!

Chapter 19


*Spoiler*: __ 



Realm was in his room, which was about the size of a small house, and it wasn't really a room seeing as how it had almost twenty other rooms contained in it. He was rubbing his temples, sitting. In front of him was an amulet that had a blood red gem planted in the center of it.
"God.... This is so difficult for me, I have raised these children of hell under me in this human world... Great Satan, please let my mind be calmed. I know that this will hurt them somehow, it's causing me great stress. I want to return them to their real homes, that kaguya is stubborn, but his brother has arrived finally and will leave soon. Great Satan, grant me peace...." He muttered. A small red bad of light arroused from the amulet and sank into his forehead. Realm breathed in deeply and smiled sweetly, his eyes were calm.
"Thank you m'lord." He stood up and walked to one of his rooms. Computers lined the walls of the room. There was a giant machine in it, a weak purple light was twirling in the center of it.
"Just as soon as the energy is collected, I can connect it to this portal, then... the children will go back to their real homes, and the human world will be overpowered by the demons of hell!" Realm bursted out laughing. A large computer to the left of him starting beeping loudly, the screen brightened. He glanced over at the screen and read it. He chuckled.
"Well, it seems everyone is making energy of their own to give to this portal... hhehe... especially the guys. A especially Itachi and Sasuke. I guess those ninjas have a lot of energy in them," Realm chuckled. He glanced further down the screen.
"Hmm... Gaara isn't doing a thing, nothing at all! And that Minaka girl seemed to fit him just right too... I thought he would fall for her, or at least her blood. HA!"

The energy deal for Realm was a major thing, and he was right, all the residents in the household who had guests with them were making a bit of extra energy. Most of the energy could be heard outside their rooms. This included 'Oh!!!, 'It's so big!!', 'Yes! Yes!!', and the ever famous 'Deeper!'. But Gaara's room was silent, he was actually wrapping Minaka in quilts and blankets to keep her from shivering into spasims that could have broken her back. Shibo and Kimmimaro were silent as well, only kissing and the classic making out, nothing too servere.
In Sakura's room, she had a little visitor, a boy who had taken a fonding to her and little while ago, and from her room, you heard thumping, giggling, gasping, and the ever famous 'Harder! Deeper!'.

The next morning, pretty much no one showed up for breakfast, only a few of the resisdents did. Realm was happy, energy was being made for his portal. The whole morning he was holding back laughter. In each room, the guests and resisdents were sleeping happily in bed, the girls snuggled up close to the guys, and the guys arms around the girl. Shibo was sleeping with Kimimaro, just in all of her clothes and next to Komacki, kimmimaro insisted that he stayed with them. Tonoko was on the floor, curled up like a little dog.
Minaka was sleeping, barely, and shivering with cold, her forehead was burning hot though. Gaara was hitting himself for being such a moron to drink her blood so hurridly.
"Dammit, I'm so sorry Minaka... I should have just walked away, just walked away!!" He muttered. Gaara pulled out an Edgar Allen Poe book.
"maybe I can read to you in your sleep, it might calm you down..." He opened it to his favorite poem. As Gaara read, Minaka's body began to change from the inside. Her heart ceased to beat, her hands were icey cold, but she was still breathing. 

Suna was very sleepy, not from the house, from something completely immature and very bad. Konkuro was asleep next to her, grinning like a fool.
"Ugh... my hair... disaster... ugh... mouth.. sticky, YUCK," She spat. Suna crawled out of bed, then looked at herself.
"OH MY GOD!!" She ran into the bathroom.
"My leg!! My freakin leg!! It's all!!! Ew!! And!! EWWWW!!" Konkuro sleeply knocked on the door.
"Hey... you done yet?" Suna slammed through the door and tackled him.
"WHAT IS WRONG WITH MY LEG?!"
"What?"
"LOOK AT IT!!"
"It's smooth.. hehe.."
"THATS NOT THE POINT!! IT HAS A TATTOO!! HOW'D THAT GET ON THERE?!"
"Hmm... i dunno..." Konkuro examined the tattoo, the tattoo was a black scorpian with a red circle surrounding it.
"I think it suits you." He grinned.
"I THINK NOT!! GET IT OFF ME!!"


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 14, 2008)

oh mah gawd, GET OUT!!!  I TOLD U THEY WERE ZOMBIES, SO MOVE IT!! 
omigawd, she's become a puppet or somthin'??? 

oh wait a second... I see a pattern here. They will all become the same as their "partners"??  like Minaka becoming a vampire and Suna becoming a puppet... it's all clear now...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 14, 2008)

.......................I think i'm going to be sick................damn this cold...........


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 14, 2008)

*rolls eyes* How are you going to be sick????


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 14, 2008)

oh forget it...

Chappy 20


*Spoiler*: __ 



Suna was running around in circles, screaming her head off about the mysterious tattoo on her leg. Konkuro was getting annoyed.
"GET IT OFF ME!! MY RECORD IS CLEAN!! I CAN'T HAVE A FUCKING TATTOO!!"
"I think that's the reason it's on there...." He muttered. Suna glared at him.
"What's that suppose to mean?"
"That tattoo appeared on your leg cause I did ya," Konkuro had a smug look on his face.
"Bastard..."
"That is true actually, I have no father!" Konkuro's look got even more smug. Suna's face was burning up.
"Get. The. Tattoo. Off. Me. NOW," She stomped her feet towards him with each word. Konkuro still had his smug look.
"I dunno how to get it off babe, guess you're stuck with it. Hey! I have an idea! That tattoo is on your left leg... so.... like in that ACDC song, let's put a gartar on your right!!" Konkuro had a lacy gartar in his hand.
"Come here you!!" He cheered.
"GET OFF PERVERT!!" Suna smashed her foot in his face.

Neo yawned and stretched, then eeped.
"Dei-dei-dei-deidara!!" She whimpered. Deidara was drooling in his sleep.
"Deidara wake up!!" She kicked him.
"Wha?" He rubbed his eyes, then smiled.
"Hi," He said sleeply.
"LOOK AT MY HAND!!" She hissed. Deidara glanced at her hand, then shoved his hands over his mouth, holding back laughter. There was a small mouth on it.
"This isn't funny!!!!" She yelled. The hand opened and starting biting air.
"You have a little hand! Awww!! It's so cute!!" Deidara put his finger around the handmouths lips. Neo frowned then twitched her hand enough for the mouth to bite his finger.
"OUCH!!"
"It's not funny!!!!" Neo whined, standing up.
"WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED?!"
"This is what us demons do babe." He said, stretching.
"huh??"
"Whenever a male demon does a female of a different kind, our genes start morphin into hers. So, you got a handmouth," He explained casually.
"You sound like it's happened before..."
"Yup!! How my bro nailed a fish chick!! Boy she was hot!! She hated bras and shirts!" He started to daydream.
"YOU IDIOT!! JUST GET THE HANDTHING OFF ME!!" She punched his head.
"OUCH!!! I DON'T KNOW HOW IT WORKS!!!" He grabbed the hand she punched him with, her newly formed mouthhand. Neo paushed, her cheeks turned red, her eyes super wide. Deidara blinked, then grinned smuggly.
"I see you handmouth already knows the french," Deidara said smoothly, teasing her. Neo blushed even more.
"And yyyooouuuu like itt!!!" Deidara tweeked her nose.
"SHUDDUP YA PERV!!!" Neo slapped him.

Yuki woke up next to Itachi.
"Yawn, hey.... sleepy moron..." she poked him. Itachi groaned and rolled over on his stomach.
"Itachi.. wake up..." She poked him again. His hand swung over onto her boob.
"GOD DAMMIT ITACHI WAKE UP!!" She hit his head.
"OUCH!! WHAT?!" He snapped awake and rubbed his head.
"Ohh!! A morning gift! Still no clothes eh?" He grinned. Yuki looked down.
"SHIT!!! Where are they?!"
"I don't think they made it."
"Huh?" Itachi pointed to the floor, Yuki went mute. All she saw were shreds of cloth.
"What the hell?!"
"Hey! Fire/darkness demons like me are rough, and you seemed to like rough, you made a job out of my pants." He pointed to the dresser, shreds of cloth covered the top.
"Oh..."
"Agressive one you are..." Itachi licked her neck.

Hatrou was sleeping soundly. Sasuke was... watching her. Sort of stalking her really. He got bored after a while. He crawled over her back and moved his hand through the blanket on her. Hatrou moaned and swiped her hand up to his face.
"Pony..." She muttered. Sasuke grinned.
"Oh... you want a pony?"
"I pony...." She muttered in her sleep. Sasuke's grin got bigger.
"So... can I ride the pony?" He whispered. Hatrou snorted.
"Yesss..." She muttered. He hissed a chuckle and ripped off the blanket.
"The pony is sexy... so is her ass.." Sasuke moved his hand up and down her skin on her butt. He leaned onto her. Hatrous eyes snapped open.
"I AM NOT A HORSE!!" She yelled, smacking sasuke in the face.
"Whoops.... sorry.. thought you were Tiat..." She muttered. Sasuke rubbed his cheek.
"That was mean!! Who's Tiat?"
"Some idiot who peeps on me and wishes he could have me..." She growled. Sasuke chuckled.
"So... what?" Hatrou looked around.
"Wow... it's so much brighter in here without my face being sucked by you." She giggled. Sasuke sighed.
"Hey, can I have my clothes back?" Hatrou stretched.
"No."
"WHY?!" She yelled. He pointed to the floor. Hatrou groaned.
"DAMMIT!! WHAT HAPPENED?!"
"You aroused me a lot... so your clothes got tortured... now they're dead," he said. Hatrou smack her forehead.
"God... me and my big mouth.."
"Big enough for my tounge.." He snuck that in. Hatrou rolled her eyes.
"Shut up.."


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 14, 2008)

I knew it!   I told u ALL!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!


btw Claire, mah fanfic chappy is up if u wanna read it...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 14, 2008)

REALLY?! SWEET!!

oh, your fanfic chappy is up? Cool, I'll check it out.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 15, 2008)

So is mine......no one else besides clara and morphia ever read it.


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 15, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> So is mine......no one else besides clara and morphia ever read it.



Yeah... Clara and Claire read mine... lol   That's all tho.
Other people did for a while tho... but they stopped


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 15, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> Yeah... Clara and Claire read mine... lol   That's all tho.
> Other people did for a while tho... but they stopped



No one new ever reads mine. it kind of suckz


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 15, 2008)

Now is not the time to mention Suna has a 'Sunagakure' Village symbol...like...right above her crotch ...

*whimpers* w-well...it sounded smart compared to how I usually talk and explain things, you jerks!  my depression just came back....*whine* hmmph...I havta go be emo now...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 15, 2008)

TSUNADE!!! SHE HAS THAT?!? OVER?! YOU SICK!! 
inner: Like clara...
shut up!!
inner: Doesn't imouto chan mean twin?
THATS GROSS!!
inner: It says in her siggy!!
whatever...


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 15, 2008)

lol, yup...when I make a piccy of her...I shall show you


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 16, 2008)

Do i even want to know anymore???


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 16, 2008)

Chappy 21


*Spoiler*: __ 



Minaka was laying in Gaaras 'hardly ever used' bed. Her fever was lowering, Gaara kept hitting himself for ever even thinking of drinking her blood. He was starting to hit himself with hard, sharp objects, making him bleed.
"Damn it, Damn it, Damn it!! What the hell is wrong with me!!?? Someone just pump my heart and eyes full of silver, throw me in a tub of holy water and burn me!! I'm sick!!!" He growled, slicing his forearm. He grabbed a salt shaker and poured salt on his wound, he hissed at the stinging pain, even though it wasn't much. He took out a book.
"Maybe I can kill myself with some spells..." He opened a page, and with great luck, it turned right to the most deadly spell. He read through the enchantments and then thought about Minaka. He was hesitating about his decision. Just leaving her alone without any guidence to her new life. He sighed, she was better not knowing him anymore than him being there. He started chanting the words, a hand smacked the book from his. A cold breath whisped down his neck.
"Now why would you do that?" A whisper tickled his ear. Gaara glanced behind him. Minaka's red hungry eyes were gleaming at him.
"Minaka I-"
"Shush. Stupid excuses are stupid. Now, why would you do that?" She asked again. Gaara turned to her.
"I felt so guilty, I don't know what came over me. I'm so sorry for killing you, now... you're frozen in this state for all eternity." He bowed his head. Minaka looked at him and grinned.
"Well, then I think that's fine."
"What??"
"I don't really care. If i did I would be kicking your ass right now, but I don't care! So stand up straight!" Gaara suddenly snapped upright.
"And forgive yourself. Because I'm not mad, so you shouldn't be either," She said. Gaara was puzzled, she made his stand up straight when he didn't want to. She giggled.
"When you're confused you look weird!" She laughed. Gaara felt a smiled tug at his lips. Minaka smiling and laughing was something he enjoyed, something that made his dead heart feel warm.
"Hey, Gaara, what made you drink my blood?" She wrapped her arms around Gaara's neck. Gaara thought about it for a minute.
"I was thirsty."
"Lier."
"You're right.."
"Then why?"
"Well, the firelight made you look like a real maiden of the world I grew up in, and there are nothing but beautiful people down there. So, nothing really impresses me too much, but, you were something different, something attracted me to you like none other," Gaara explained. Minaka was staring up at him, her red eyes thirsty. She sighed.
"Wow. You are odd Gaara. No offense." She paused and licked her lips.
"I'm thirsty."
"Huh??"
"I'm thirsty."
"uh-"
"I'm want your blood." Gaara blinked. Before he could react, Minaka sunk her teeth into his neck.

Neo was staring at her hand. Tears were welling up in her eyes.
"Dont tell me you're going to cry, un."
"Shut up!! I'm just... Shut up!!" She yelled. Deidara chuckled and wrapped his arms around her.
"Relax, it's not that bad. From what I've heard already, Konkuro has gotten in trouble by Suna for puttin' something on her leg. It's not that bad. At least I didn't 'brand' you, un." He hugged her. neo pouted.
"Well at least she can hide it!! If I try putting a glove over this, it'll eat it!!" She snapped. Deidara laughed.
"Just learn to control it! It's easy,un!" He tried to cheer her up. Neo laughed.
"Yeah, for those who were BORN with it!!"
"Stop being difficult, un." Deidara got up and went to the kitchen for a cup of water. Neo sighed and started poking and examining her handmouth.
"God I'm a freak..."
"JOIN THE CLUB!!!" Deidara yelled from the kitchen.


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 16, 2008)

Awwww...   dun call Deidara a freak...  So mean... and Minaka's funny  pwns Gaara!!! :WOW


Ugh... I gots to write the next chappy in my fanfic so I can try my hand at this "Emotional Breakdown" scene I'm planning...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 17, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> Awwww...   dun call Deidara a freak...  So mean... and Minaka's funny  pwns Gaara!!! :WOW
> 
> 
> Ugh... I gots to write the next chappy in my fanfic so I can try my hand at this "Emotional Breakdown" scene I'm planning...



LOl. nice chap!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 17, 2008)

Awwwwww~
Shibo:zzzzzzzz...
Bucket o' water experiment to see if Shibo is part cat  *dumps water on Shibo*
Shibo: I'llkillyash...
Huh...nothing happened...


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 17, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> LOl. nice chap!!!



what u laughin' @? 



...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 18, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> what u laughin' @?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Deidara's very cool sense of humor wat else???.............The chap was good and funny thats why.


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 18, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> @ Deidara's very cool sense of humor wat else???.............The chap was good and funny thats why.



I was joking.

and ya it was an awesome chappy :WOW


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 18, 2008)

why thank you very much!
at least someone gives compliments.... and not indian burns...

Chappy 22


*Spoiler*: __ 



That afternoon, after the pleasentaries were paid to all the surprises, the whole gang came down. The lovers hugging and not letting go of each other, Shibo and Kimmimaro holding hands, Tonoko sulking, while Komacki talked up a storm, and Minaka missing while Gaara was keeping to himself.
"Ah, I see everyone is here.... wait... we're missing one..." Realm said. Gaara uttered a low hiss. He sighed.
"Great... wonderful.. not my duty to explain it!" He yelled to Gaara.
"Fuck off.."
"Anyway! Everyone is in a great mood! So I will ask that each ninja please come with me ONE AT A TIME into my little study. I have some questions for you!" He smiled warmly and lead the way, while the gang all hugged their loves and left.
First was Yuki.

"So Yuki, I understand you have... a liking to Itachi?" Realm asked. Yuki was in really baggy clothing, barely staying on her thin body.
"Yeah, he's... great.. " She blushed a little. Realm laughed.
"Oh don't worry! No one heard you! Well, everyone who wasn't doing what you were doing anyway..." He chuckled. Yuki groaned.
"Ugh..."
"Now, since you... were with Itachi, may I asked to see your back?"
"Huh?" Yuki snapped upright.
"What're you gonna do??"
"I'm just seeing if he did anything that's all!" Realm held his hands up in defense. Yuki thought about it, then nodded.
"Ok.. but no funny business!!" She stood up and lifted her shirt for her back. Realm took out an odd looking spy glass. He layed it on her skin and paused for a few moments.
"Well??"
"Nothing, but you do seem to have an interesting tattoo on you."
"WHAT?!?!?!" Yuki spun around to try and look at her back.
"don't worry, it's only a foot long-"
"A FOOT LONG?!"
"The mark of the fire and darkness demons really.."
"DAMN IT!!! ITACHI!!!" She stormed out.
Now Hatrou.

"Ok Realm- sama, I heard Yuki, is something bad goin down here? Somethin about someone?"
"You were with Sasuke, correct?"
"Yeah..." Realm chuckled.
"I hope he was more gentle than his brother," He laughed. Hatrou blinked.
"Uh... anyway.... forgetting that... what do you want?" She asked. Realm smiled.
"I just need you to lift up your shirt from the back so I can see your back."
"Um... why??"
"Just to see if Sasuke did anything to you."
"oh.. ok..." hatrou hesitantly lifted up the back of her shirt. Realm took out the same odd spyglass and pressed it against her skin. He bursted out laughing.
"What?! What is it!?" Hatrou yelled.
"Sasuke wrote a poem!! HAhaha!! Classic mark of the demon!! Hahaha!!" He bursted. Hatrou turend red.
"Wha-what does it say?!"
"It says 'My beauty, my love, I ask for thee. I cannot live without you. Our love has combined and intertwined, Now my beauty my love, become my bride, my queen.'" Realm bursted out laughing again.
"WHAT?!?! HIS WHAT?!"
"Just a little 'proposal' from the fire/darkness demons."
"WHAT?!? SASUKE!!!!" She screamed, running out of his office.
"Hhohoh... this is fun!" Realm chuckled.


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 18, 2008)

fun indeed 


 I don't like fun...

 Awesome chappy... is win. NOW COMMENT ON MINE< DAMNIT!! 
ehem, sry.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG.............luv the chappy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 19, 2008)

huh... it seems as though claire has gotten around to typing... sorry for not believeing you............ and pushing you into a thorn bush down the hill |3


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 19, 2008)

lolololololololololol...it helps me forget the ugly remark someone made about albinos today


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 19, 2008)

Albino?? wtf??


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 20, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> lolololololololololol...it helps me forget the ugly remark someone made about albinos today



uummmmmmmmmm....................what are you talking about and how did this subject get brought up???


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 20, 2008)

Somebody said something bad about Albinos?  ...

Dammit, I basically consider myself Albino! Hmmph...when you're as pale as Sai, you really have no other way of classifying yourself...well, actually, I'm stuck somewhere between Sai....and Orochimaru ....and then Gaara's paleness is what I look like when I get a tan, lmao


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2008)

i was like Gaara.... before i had to go to florida... I hate freckles on my arms so I was forced to put on sunscreen.... then my legs burned... now I have major farmers tan...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 21, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i was like Gaara.... before i had to go to florida... I hate freckles on my arms so I was forced to put on sunscreen.... then my legs burned... now I have major farmers tan...



okay then...........moving on to a different subject...........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 21, 2008)

subject: GET CLAIRE BACK ON HERE!! GOD DAMMIT!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 22, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> subject: GET CLAIRE BACK ON HERE!! GOD DAMMIT!!



You live by her.......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 22, 2008)

I know... what pisses me off i that today... claires parents are busy sending out emails about 'christmas lists'.
I'm like 'Wtf?? It's only september!!'
and claire comes to me and says: 'You want to know why I'm retarded like this? Because I live in a family of RETARDS'


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm almost as pale as Oro

Yea, they said that they're the most retarded people because they don't go out and get fucking tans...stupid cheerleaders saying shitty crap...


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 22, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I'm almost as pale as Oro
> 
> Yea, they said that they're the most retarded people because they don't go out and get fucking tans...stupid cheerleaders saying shitty crap...



they have no brains... don't Albinos have to have pink skin???


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 23, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> I know... what pisses me off i that today... claires parents are busy sending out emails about 'christmas lists'.
> I'm like 'Wtf?? It's only september!!'
> and claire comes to me and says: 'You want to know why I'm retarded like this? Because I live in a family of RETARDS'



.........ok......is she going to be on sometime soon???????



Shibo Uirusu said:


> I'm almost as pale as Oro
> 
> Yea, they said that they're the most retarded people because they don't go out and get fucking tans...stupid cheerleaders saying shitty crap...



Cheerleaders are morons. Their always the first ones to be sluts in the class, their stupid when it comes to work, and they just think their cool when everyone else thinks their not. Don't let it get to you. Their just idiots that are on my kill list before I'm done with High School.

Anyways.............Has ANYONE SEEN MORPHIA????? She hasn't been on for a long time now. If anyone noticed.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 23, 2008)

me noticed ^._.

Yeah, the cheerleaders already look like sluts and they make fun of me just cause I like anime, too...


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 23, 2008)

All the cheerleaders in my school are unpopular and nerdy... and anorexic. people don't like anorexic people in my school...

That's Canada for you.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 23, 2008)

i don't know if claires going to be on.... I'm hopin for thursday she'll be on... if not.. well... I'll make her parents mad and come over and 'show' claire a cool new music video online.. hehe... evil plot...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 23, 2008)

Me write my ff...someone warn me if she'll be on._.


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 23, 2008)

lol, I have no idea what you people are talking about, but whatever ...

*huggles Clara*  And to whoever asked, no, Albino's technically have 'white' or 'pale' skin.  Normal Caucasian people have 'pink/peach' skin...I think...lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 23, 2008)

*looks at arm* Me tis ALBINO 

Oh, did I forget to mention that I'm the direct desendant of an earl in England? Yeah...I am


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 23, 2008)

an... earl?? Wtf is that???
whatever... i'm pale, then, i went to disney world, and.. I burned, so i put sun tan lotion on, that made some tan, then I went to camp that was mostly like... boot camp. and that was hell, and my skin literally BURNED.. so... I put a LOT of sun tan lotion on, that's how I got major farmers tan. From my elbow down to my theighs is super pale, knees& elbows down are tan, except my feet, they are PALE. like, super WHITE


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 23, 2008)

I guess me get farmer's tan, too...but of course me tis farmer XD

An earl is  a British nobleman of a rank below that of marquis and above that of viscount: called count for a time after the Norman conquest. The wife of an earl is a countess.

I got that off of dictionary.com


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 23, 2008)

Tsunade_chan said:


> lol, I have no idea what you people are talking about, but whatever ...
> 
> *huggles Clara*  And to whoever asked, no, Albino's technically have 'white' or 'pale' skin.  Normal Caucasian people have 'pink/peach' skin...I think...lol



k well... all I know is that Albino horses have pink skin... they are the only color that is actually considered "white"... If it don't gots pink skin, tis grey.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 24, 2008)

..................can we plz get back on subject?????


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 24, 2008)

Subject: CHAAPY


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 25, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Subject: CHAAPY



When ever Claire decides to post for once.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 25, 2008)

MY PLAN IS WORKING!! HAHA!! 
i'm at her house, as soon as im gone... and she comes back from locking her little brother in his room, i think she'll get on!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 25, 2008)

yea yea... sorry.. blah blah.. you heard why..


Chappy 23


*Spoiler*: __ 



Realm sat patiently at his desk, waiting for the next person to enter. Neo slyed her way in the door.
"Um... you wanted to see me?" She asked cautiously. She held a hand behind her back. Realm was grinning.
"OH... you decided to go third eh?? Hehe... so.. how was last night for you? Any surprises this morning?" He eyed her face. Neo blushed and lowered her gaze.
"Um.. n-no.. nothing... nothing at all..." She put her hand farther behind her back. Realm's grin spread wider.
"Let me see your hand..." Neo held out her hand.
"Other one please..." She didn't move. Realm gently grasped her arm and held up her hand. He looked at the palm for a breif second, then bursted out laughing.
"What?! S-something wrong?!" She hid her hand away.
"HAHA!! DEIDARA!! HAHAA!! OH HES QUICK!! HAHAA!! I thought it'd be a tattoo, but A HAND?? HAHAHA!!! Wow!! He is quick with choosing a mate!! HAHA!!" Neo's face turned angry.
"MATE?!" She screaked.
"yeah!"
"DEIDARA!!!" She stormed out of the office, he could hear screaming.

Realm was recoving himself quickly. Shibo came in next.
"Ah! Shibo- sama! How is your uncle?"
"Huh?" Shibo looked puzzled.
"I over heard something about your uncle, how is he?" He asked again.
"He's fine..." Shibo was still puzzled.
"So, Shibo... you spent a night with Kimmimaro kun, right?"
"Well... just hung out with him."
"Anything happen?"
"well.. a kiss.." Realm nodded.
"Pretty common these days.." he muttered.
"What?"
"Nothing. So, shibo, do you feel strange?"
"No."
"Feel like something is on your skin?"
"No."
"Ok, you can go."
"Nothing happens?"
"No.. oh! I forgot.. here's a little message from your uncle, a vulture sent it, and bit my hand.." Realm tossed a letter to her. She grinned and raced out the door.
"Cheerful little girl.." He looked out to the door, waiting.
"I guess Komacki doesn't want to come, no problem what so ever... How about the little guest who is slithering around in the walls?" He turned around. Minaka was leaning against the wall behind him, grinning.
"Oh... you found me! You win a prize.." He hungry red eyes looked towards his neck.
"Minaka.. so... this is what happened to you. You're a vampire now! Oh that is bad a good news! You're still alive! Great news there. You feel odd in any way?"
"I'm thirsty.." She edged closer to him. He chuckled.
"Silly, of course new borns feel that way. I have a little box here just for you." He pulled out a box from under his desk, Minaka could see whisp of steam from the lid.
"What is it?"
"A box full of hot blood bags." He smiled. Minakas mouth watered. He lifted the box towards her. She grabbed it and sank into the wall again.
"That was easy..."

"ITACHI! GOD DAMN YOU!! TO! HELL!! WHAT! THE!! HELL!! DID!! YOU DO TO ME?!?!?" Yuki was hitting Itachi over and over again. He was sheilding his head, ducking away.
"OW OW!! I DON'T KNOW!! ITS JUST WHAT WE DEMONS DO!!"
"THATS NOT GOOD ENOUGH!!" She screamed. There was a crash through the window behind them, a pair of feet smashed into Itachis cheek. He fell to the floor, wiping blood from his lip. Yuki was staring at the man.
"WHAT THE HELL?? WHA? WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE TOAKI!!!!!" She screamed. The man glanced at her. He was about six foot two, black shaggy hair, red eyes just like Yuki, and a pair of heavy, metal laced boots. He turned back to Itachi, he grabbed his cloak and started beating him up.
"OW OW OW!! YUKI!! WHAT THE HELL?!" Itachi yelled. Yuki stormed over and yanked on Toakis shoulder.
"HEY!! IDIOT BROTHER!! STOP!!!" She growled, her eyes flared. He sighed and pushed her away.
"No, he hurt you, now I'm ending his life. Just like father taught me." He raised a fist.
"YOU HURT HIM AND I KILL YOU!! JUST LIKE FATHER TAUGHT ME!!" She jumped up on him, her teeth went razor sharp, she bit him.
"OUCH!! YOU CHEATER!!" He snapped, dropping Itachi. Yuki hit his head.
"BAKA!! HES MY BOYFRIEND!! YOU TRY ANYTHING!! I KILL YOU!!! I MARKED HIM!! HES MINE!!"
"WHAT THE HELL DOES THAT MEAN?! IM NOT GAY!!!" The two screamed at each other, biting and hitting and kicking. Itachi watched the two with interest.
"How odd... sister a brother.. and the brother seems gay..." He smirked.
"I AM NOT!!" Toaki snarled and leapt at him. Yukis foot slammed into his balls.
"CHA!! SIT YOUR ASS DOWN GOD DAMMIT!!!!!" Toaki was clutching his balls and whimpering.
"Dirty move you cheater!!" He cried.
"Well... I DONT PLAY FAIR!!" She smacked his head.
"Itachi, this is my brother, idiot and gay brother.. Toaki. Toaki, this is MY BOYFRIEND, Itachi." She waved her hand between the two. Toaki glared at Itachi, Itachi glared at him. Gaara stepped in front of Toaki, looking at his eyes. Toaki uttered a growl.
"Nine tails spawn." He seemed a little interested.
"Blood sucker.." Toaki growled. Gaara grinned, his fangs wet.
"Demon blood like yours is tasty! To bad I didn't finish it last time.." He strode away. Yuki blinked.
"You know each other?" She whispered to Toaki.
"Fight, battle... same old same old.." He muttered.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 26, 2008)

Wohoo!!!!!!!! awesome chappy!!!!!!! yea!!!!! Just wat I wanted to read before I go to school!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 26, 2008)

w00t, I get to stay home half the day cause of Terry Fox Run!!!! YAY!!!! :WOW

Awesome chappy... lulz, funny   I've eaten nothing but sugar all morning...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol, gay bro...
shibo: My twin brother's dead ^._.^


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 29, 2008)

next chap soon?????


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 29, 2008)

*nod* yes, write another one soon  

lol, I feel so horrible, I'm using the school computer to write a few posts...*shrug* English is boring, and I already finished my work, so whats the harm, riiiight? ...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a cold  And we have no school tomorrow


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 29, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I have a cold  And we have no school tomorrow



no fair!!!!!!!!..............i wish it was march 13...................


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 29, 2008)

i wish it were fair break..

Chappy 24


*Spoiler*: __ 



Realm was looking at his watch, then the door over and over again. He sighed.
"Suna... where are you???" He muttered to himself. Realm waited patiently for another five minutes, then groaned impatiently.
"That's it..." He held out his arms on his desk, white strands of light flowed from his sleeves onto the floor and out the door. A few seconds later, Suna was tripping in, the strands of light pulling her in the door.
"OUCH! Hey! Let go! Dont touch that!!! AHH!!" She fell to the floor. Realm looked down as the strands slither back into his sleeves.
"I'm ok!" She stood up, moving a piece of hair from her face.
"Good. I wonder, What took so long?" He asked. Suna laughed nervously.
"Well... the little.. boxing match out there between Itachi and Yuki was too good... hehe.." Realm sighed.
"Anyways... I'm sure you got the... description to as of what I'm going to ask you about?"
"Uh.. something about me that might have happened due to Kabuto being a demon?" She guessed.
"Close enough... Did you do anything with Konkuro last night?" His eyebrow raised up a bit. Suna kept a calm face.
"Well.. if you call.. the... tango in the closet... 'anything' then... yes...." She said quietly. Realm laughed.
"HA!! HAHA!! THAT IS SOMETHING!! HAHAA!! And that seems to be what all the girls have been doing!! HAHA!!" He kept laughing, carefully watching Sunas face grow extremely red.
"It's ok!! I just need to know if you have any markings on you or something along that line that wasn't on you before." He took out a magnifying glass. Her hands tightened over her legs.
"UH.. you don't need that do you?? I-I-I mean it's.. not in.. a good place..." She muttered. Realm blinked.
"Oh? And where is that?" She pointed to her theigh.
"Ohh.. well.. then.. uh.. just show me.. your theigh.. area.." He said nervously. He didn't want to offend Suna.
"No funny crap..." She growled. Suna lifted up her pants leg up enough for the tattoo to be exposed. Realm examined it and nodded.
"Yes.. tattoo of the Marionette master demons.. Konkuro wants you as his mate, and has already claimed you." He said calmly.
"WHAT?! Can you translate that into HUMAN??" She sputtered.
"Ok... he loves you and wants to.. uh.. whats the phrase... wants to... bang your bell?" Suna blushed.
"Oh!! No no!! I mean.. uh.. Oh! Damn! I know it now! He wants to... marry.. you.. i think thats how it is for humans.." He muttered. Suna blushed more.
"Uh.. excuse me..." She strode out of his office and closed the door calmly. He looked at his watch and sighed. A few seconds later, he heard Suna screaming her head off and Konkuro trying, patheticaly, to defend himself. He chuckled.
"Of course she's going to try and kill him.." He muttered.

Komacki whistled impatiently. Tonoko sat next to him. He sighed.
"Lady Shibo doesn't wish to love me... I woe her so much..." He muttered. Komacki blinked.
"Maybe its the approach to her thats gettin you no where.." he said. Tonoko blinked.
"It couldn't! When I did it to all other ladies, the immediatly accepted me! And with my mind intrustion jutsu, they don't pretend! But, if they have a boyfriend.. thats a different story.." Komacki chuckled.
"Well, from what I've seen, Shibo likes quiet and calm boys, not out going and... enthusiastic about love... boys," Komacki explained. Tonoko nodded.
"Maybe you're right.. but.. the out going is who I am! I can't help it.. the love thing... I want love.. but ...." He looked about, then leaned in towards Komacki.
"It's a mask," He whispered. Komacki blinked.
"Mask??"
"Not me.. I'm not really enthusiatic about love at all, but I want it so bad so I feel as though I have someone who isn't related to me, like me more than a friend! It completes me really." Komacki nodded.
"Makes sense..."


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 29, 2008)

lmao...'bang your bell'....I'm afraid Kankuro has already done that! 

You keep spelling his name wrong....it's 'Kankuro' not 'Konkuro'....lol, of course I have to be a bitch and point that out ....sorry, it's my inability to accept words that are spelled wrong XD...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 29, 2008)

And, you said 'Kabuto' once...but, I luved it*claps* Oh, did you get my PM?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 30, 2008)

lol. thats to good. l3 ............not be a bitch but in the 23 chapter. You spelled Yuki's brother's name wrong. Its supposed to be Naoki not Toaki. just wanted to point it out, don't kill me.


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 30, 2008)

Stop being assholes everyone, Tsunade-chan mentions one little detail and you all feel it's safe to go and crit as if your lives depended on it BECAUSE YOU FEEL UNEASY ABOUT YOURSELVES AND CAN ONLY ATTACK SOMEONE AS A GROUP WHEN YOU'RE LESS VULNERABLE!!!1!!ONE!   

I'm done    Lovely chapter btw


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 30, 2008)

B-but...I'm kinda of a grammar Nazi...*starts welling up* I can't help it... but the mistakes are funny


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 30, 2008)

*nod* The mistakes are quite funny ...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 30, 2008)

oh.. mistakes I see.. claire... just how many red bulls and monsters DID you chug DURING school that day?! HMM???
I know the crash.. and if i find out how many.. your ass is mine....


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 3, 2008)

New chap anytime soon???????


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

Where is LGAH?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Oct 5, 2008)

SHUT UP!! I was half asleep... clara.. if you start... i am bringing my huntin knife with me to your house. Swear to god..
don't make fun of me! Not my fault!! Clara shoved the things down my throat! I CHOKED!!

Chappy 25


*Spoiler*: __ 



Realm was done questioning the girls of the squad. He was satisfied, it just got him more energy for his portal. He looked at the notes he had taken down, then pulled out a thin, very old looking notebook. He opened it to a page.
"Yes... good.. everything is there... HA! It's a good thing I gave Minaka the right box of blood! Haha! If it was regular human blood! Wow that'd be bad!"

Gaara watched NAOKI and itachi have a glaring match while Yuki and Hatrou talked about the markings they had received from the demon brothers. Sasuke was sitting on the floor, holding ice on his eye, grinning ear to ear. NAOKI finally gave in and leapt at Itachi. He let out a loud growl. Itachi held up his arm, it caught on fire and let NAOKI fall into his trap. NAOKI yelped and jumped back. He growled again. His hands turned into hairy claws. He leapt at Itachi again, this time, his claws did the talking.
"OK THATS IT!! BREAK IT UP!!!! DAMMIT!!" Yuki jumped onto the two of them and kicked her brother off. NAOKI growled and got into attacking crouch. Yuki growled back and held up a can.
"Don't make me use the catnip..." She growled. Her brother took a step forward, she sprayed the cans contents on his face. He leapt back, rubbing his hands on his face trying to get the stuff off, then her relaxed and had a high look on his face.
"Bastard..." Yuki growled.
"I'm on a hill full of strawberries.... butterflies are in the sky and I'm on candy moutain..." He toppled over, daydreaming.
"What the hell was that??" Itachi said. Yuki sighed.
"Fox thing... don't ask." ITachi blinked.
"So... you're a demon too... huh?" He asked, a grinn on his face.
"Yes... so?"
"Well... then it's ok if I did the no no cha cha isn't it?" Yuki growled.
"Shuddup..." She muttered. Sasuke blinked.
"Wait... if bro did a demon... then.. DAMMIT!! NOW I'M THE ODD ONE OF THE FAMILY!!" He yelled. Hatrou sighed. Itachi took the bait.
"You already were the odd one of the family you idiot!" He bursted out laughing.

Minaka was in Gaara's room, feasting on the hot blood bags Realm gave her. Her mouth and hands were covered in the blood. Gaara appeared in front of her.
"What the hell??" He said. Minaka looked up and grinned.
"Hello..."
"Is that blood??" He asked, pointing at the box behind her, empty.
"Yes."
"Human???"
"I dunno.." She grinned and licked her lips.
"Delicious though.." Gaara sighed.
"Idiot! I was going to start you off on animal blood to get you away from the human taste! DAMN!!" He crashed his fist into a bookshelf. Minaka winced.
"Don't treat books like that!" She snapped. He looked at her. Her eyes looked pained.
"What? Why do you treat them so special?" He asked. She licked a finger.
"Because, books are valuable, without them, we can't read now can we? Plus... I value books to the depths of my soul, if they get a spot of water on them, it hurts me so much!" She said. Gaara looked at the bookshelf, then at Minaka. He grinned. Minaka growled.
"Don't you dare..." He lifted up a book and opened it, holding a page in his fingers.
"Whoops!" He tore the page. Minaka winced and growled, her eyes mean. He tore the page out, Minaka leapt at him.
"STOP!!" She screamed.
"BRING IT!" Gaara braced for impact. She slammed into him, reaching her claws for his neck. He grabbed her arm and threw her across the room. She landed heavily against the wall. Minaka growled, Gaaras hand had a tight grip on her throat. She winced.
"Damn..." She gasped.
"Books are books, nothing else. They can be repaired, and replaced." He said. Minaka gasped in pain.
"Stop..."
"Books are meaningless, we can read from tv! They can be burned for what I care." Minaka cringed into a ball under Gaaras hand.
"Stop...." She said weakly. Gaara smiled slightly.
"This is your weakness... you know that all of my books in MY library have sealed souls in them. But you still would do the same for a normal book, you value information too much." He said. Minaka clenced her teeth, her eyes strayed to a book that was laying in a puddle of blood.
"Dammit..." She kicked her feet out, trying to get free. Gaara looked over his shoulder.
"Oh... that's what you're complaining about..." He lifted one finger; all the books flew back onto the shelf. Minaka relaxed a bit.
"Now let go of me!" She yelled. Gaara grinned.
"Nope."
"WHY?!" She screamed. He looked up at her.
"Because, whenever a prince of the night claims a human girl, then well... certain things happen to that girl."
"Oh yeah? Like wha-?!" She stopped short. Her teeth grew longer, her eyes went completly red, and her hair spread out like a breeze was toying with it. She let out a low growl.
"Like this..." He muttered. Gaara looked over his shoulder. There was a single man standing there.
"IDIOT!" Gaara screamed, Minaka screamed in rage and struggled free of Gaaras grip. The man gasped.
"I'm so sorry prince!"
"JUST GET OUT!!" Gaara screamed again. The man disappeared. Minaka didn't calm down. Gaara knew what she was trying to do.
"Calm down now Minaka. If you do this, you'll hurt your comrade, Suna. Now just calm down and relax!" Minaka gripped his arm, making it bleed. Gaara sighed.
"I guess I have to break your neck just to calm you down.." There was a crack. Minaka went limp. Gaara sighed.
"Damn..." He blinked, Minaka was snoring.
"Oh my god!"


----------



## Teh Sasuke (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG Gaara you murderer!
Shibo: You shattered the bone in my leg, too*has leg brace on*
Gaara: Whatever...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

HEY!! Gaara is no murderer.... he is a hot piece of sandy stuff that i'd gladly do!!
inner: ... totally off subject..
but its the truth.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

Shibo: What about my leg...?
Can it, baby...
Shibo: Shut up..


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 5, 2008)

lol, am I the only one who sensed the whole "NAOKI" bit   that was awesome... 

nice chaptaaaaaa!! *glances over shoulder" Ima liek paranoid... looking at Halloween props does that to me...


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 5, 2008)

lol, same...

During Halloween, I get paranoid...ever since that Ouija Board incident o.o....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm always paranoid


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

ouija board incident? Tell me more tell me more sis! ^^


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 6, 2008)

wow............nice chapter..........lol.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

very nice Claire... interesting... vamipres... how interesting... -_- theif....


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> very nice Claire... interesting... vamipres... how interesting... -_- theif....



WTF???? what are you talking about this time????


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

i'm de one who usually writes about vampires...
 *looks at clarie again* theif....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

I was the original one who wrote about vampires...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 7, 2008)

can we get off that subject and on a new one???? Like WHEN IS NEW CHAP????


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

I think only on the weekends now...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

i think claire is just slacking now... her PARENTS ARE BACK TO NORMAL!! SO SHE SHOULD BE ON!!
dammit...


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 7, 2008)

*cough* uhm...you asked about the Ouija board incident?...

Well...last Halloween, a group of friends and me got a Ouija board and started playing with it in one of my friend's basement.  Then one of the other boys asked the board to show a sign that the spirit was there, so the lights went out and the phone started ringing....

 I haven't touched a Ouija Board since that night...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd be asking so many questions!!!
why is Imouto chan a fraidy cat?? HMMM??


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 7, 2008)

Ghosts don't exists... it was all a coincidence   Stop being foolish.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

ghosts are real enough to me!!
sometimes i see outlines... O.O one even.. *cough*  did something... *cough*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 8, 2008)

someone kill me...................this is ridiculus...........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

well then just don't read it! ^^


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 8, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> well then just don't read it! ^^



I check here often to see if a chap was posted clara.......that means i read everything.........


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 8, 2008)

Then don't comment on the side conversations and just comment when a new chapter is posted ...

*nod* And they're real enough to me.  I may believe in what I want, and I believe ghosts exist.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

TSUNADE!!!!
check my new ff!!
its 'Innocence'!!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 8, 2008)

Tsunade_chan said:


> Then don't comment on the side conversations and just comment when a new chapter is posted ...
> 
> *nod* And they're real enough to me.  *I may believe in what I want, and I believe ghosts exist.*


U in denial  to doctor. Now. 

... grrr, I'm so pissed at my English teacher, he keeps preaching... and if he keeps preaching I'll have to ruin his life by giving him a lecture on why I think God doesn't exist. And he'll cry. and I don't think either of us want that.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

then... bachi... he's your english teacher, right?
just raise your hand and say 'Uh, this is english class, not church. Can we learn something we'll actually NEED to know in the future? AND NOT WHEN WE DIE SUPPOSIVILY??'


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, good idea 

... and we won't need that info when we die. When we die, our brain and thus all of our thought and memory will slowly decompose and feed this earth we've completely destroyed.  My aunt asked my dad once how he could live thinking that. I must say that I've gotten over it and am now living as happy a life as possible before I rot underground (that is, if my loved ones decide to bury me instead of burning me).   I love life.

PS. Is "sepposivily" actually a word???


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

Supposivily. that's a word.
not sepposivily. that's not a word...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 9, 2008)

once again, stop this side conversations. some people might consider it spamming.


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 9, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> once again, stop this side conversations. some people might consider it spamming.



Shut up or I'll report you for spamming. 


... on a lighter note... so how 'bout them demonz in teh fanfic, eh?!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 9, 2008)

I know...^-^


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 9, 2008)

liek ya totally   They're so demonic, eh? U kno wut im talking aboot?!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 9, 2008)

i'm going to kill claire.. but then there'd be no chappies.. oh hey.. I have claire on the phone... she says hi to everyone... and she says don't kill her cause her coach sucks and her parents are douches... So I guess that means... no chappy today... night.. whatever...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i'm going to kill claire.. but then there'd be no chappies.. oh hey.. I have claire on the phone... she says hi to everyone... and she says don't kill her cause her coach sucks and her parents are douches... So I guess that means... no chappy today... night.. whatever...



ok..............that suckz.........


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 17, 2008)

she got groundedz, me thinks D;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 18, 2008)

................this is so boring.............


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 18, 2008)

I think that Claire is a bit busy and cannot write and so there... this story still pwns tho. 








Sasuke Luver said:


> ................this is so boring.............



stfu an stop spamming u spamtard.


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 18, 2008)

Poor Claire...I hope she gets to write some more, eventually...



Sasuke Luver said:


> ................this is so boring.............


Why are you spamming after you threw such a fit about how everybody else was spamming the thread?


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 18, 2008)

Tsunade_chan said:


> Poor Claire...I hope she gets to write some more, eventually...
> 
> 
> Why are you spamming after you threw such a fit about how everybody else was spamming the thread?



I kno, eh? What a spamtard... jeez.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 18, 2008)

i know what a spam tard is.. *looking in handmand clara dictionary*
its a spamming retard...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey clara! Any news on claire?


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm sure that Claire is just busy... she'll be back with a fresh chapter any day now... 




Sasuke Luver said:


> Hey clara! Any news on claire?



gtfo spamtard no 1 likes u. 

...kidding.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 19, 2008)

*puts ducktape on bachis mouth* Shush.

she broke her wrist... irony...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 19, 2008)

Ow...can you write for her? She can tell you, and you can type it


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 19, 2008)

um... i'm lazy? everyone doesn't know that?!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 19, 2008)

I know...


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *puts ducktape on bachis mouth* Shush.
> 
> she broke her wrist... irony...



 You're mean. *cries*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 20, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> I'm sure that Claire is just busy... she'll be back with a fresh chapter any day now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...................i wonder if its illegal to kill an annoying cat...............anyway,..... poor claire! how did she break her wrist????


----------



## Bachi-san (Oct 20, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> ...................i wonder if its illegal to kill an annoying cat...............anyway,..... poor claire! how did she break her wrist????



Holy shit, do people on this forum actually think of me as a cat?!  
Meow. (it means "stfu you spamtard" in the ancient language of cat gods)


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 20, 2008)

ok!! SHUT UP OR I WONT BE NICE A TYPE A CHAPTER IN CLAIRES PLACE!!

to answer your question, claire was playing.. god... VOLLEYBALL... dumbass... and ran into THE FUCKIN POLE!! SHE HAS NO HAND EYE CORDINATION!!! OH LOOK!! A POLE!! BAM!!! DAMN HER!!!
*fumes anger in corner*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ok!! SHUT UP OR I WONT BE NICE A TYPE A CHAPTER IN CLAIRES PLACE!!
> 
> to answer your question, claire was playing.. god... VOLLEYBALL... dumbass... and ran into THE FUCKIN POLE!! SHE HAS NO HAND EYE CORDINATION!!! OH LOOK!! A POLE!! BAM!!! DAMN HER!!!
> *fumes anger in corner*



ok...........sorry i asked???? so when u posting chap then???


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 20, 2008)

i'm not yelling at you.. im yelling at claires stupidity... dumbass.. seriously! Who runs into a pole?! When NOTHING IS COMING AT THEM!!! she is a dumbass...

i'll post it when I'm ready. -.-


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi ^._. I'm lonely, and won't be on long, either...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 20, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Hi ^._. I'm lonely, and won't be on long, either...



SHIBO!!!!! LOL. .....damn coffee..........to hyper....lol........ yea chappy soon!!!!! lol!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 20, 2008)

^>.> That is a fine example why I'm one of the few girls in my class who don't drink coffee...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 20, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> ^>.> That is a fine example why I'm one of the few girls in my class who don't drink coffee...



last night....i had 10 large cups of coffee at work.........i drove my coworkers AND manager insane........lol..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 20, 2008)

lmao too much, and you can get fired... :l


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 20, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> lmao too much, and you can get fired... :l



it was my managers fault for letting me have some in the first place......she knew i can't have caffine in that large amount... but she did let me have it anyway..........


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 20, 2008)

was she drunk


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 20, 2008)

Poor Claire went and broke her wrist...Clara, please be nice and write the chapter for her  Do it for your loving sister


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 21, 2008)

stop doing the eye thing!!!!
i might get it in!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 21, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> was she drunk




not that i know of...........



claraofthesand said:


> stop doing the eye thing!!!!
> i might get it in!!



.....chappy????............lol....


----------



## Weasel Itachi (Nov 18, 2008)

hi people im finally on for now!! miss me??????


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 19, 2008)

Weasel Itachi said:


> hi people im finally on for now!! miss me??????



No..........Is claire better yet????????


----------



## Bachi-san (Nov 19, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> No..........Is claire better yet????????



 Spamtard...


 Kiddin', you know I love you... pek


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 20, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> Spamtard...
> 
> 
> Kiddin', you know I love you... pek




-.- .................i know..........-___-


----------



## Weasel Itachi (Nov 24, 2008)

ermm...i didnt need to hear that........um..yea..
 whens the NEXT CHP????!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Nov 24, 2008)

Weasel Itachi said:


> ermm...i didnt need to hear that........um..yea..
> whens the NEXT CHP????!!!



When she feels like it. Now stop spamming in large letters you spamtard n00b.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 24, 2008)

god bachi..

lol... claires a bitch. guess what she did....
she moved. HA!! oh my god... this is gonna turn into some violence...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> god bachi..
> 
> lol... claires a bitch. guess what she did....
> she moved. HA!! oh my god... this is gonna turn into some violence...



.............ur kidding me..........she left..........kill her dead clara!!!!!!!!!!!........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 25, 2008)

i know I know...
I'm taking it upon myself to nag her over the phone and get a chapter out of her every now and then, she promised to tell me a chapter for this week.
If she doesn't tell me tomarrow... or some time before saturday.... i'ma gonna keep calling her with a weird voice and leave really creepy messages.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 25, 2008)

Wait...tell me her phone number so I can call her, and also yours, Clara-chan... ^._.^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 25, 2008)

heh.. sorry shibo, claire would probably pick up the phone, you'd start doing something and then she'd either:
A. Hang up
B. Yell 'What the hell?!' then hang up
C. Yell 'Who is this ya fucker?! I'll kill you!' and hang up
D. Or listen to what you do and then say 'who's this?'


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 25, 2008)

You can call her beforehand, and tell her that I'm callin' her...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> heh.. sorry shibo, claire would probably pick up the phone, you'd start doing something and then she'd either:
> A. Hang up
> B. Yell 'What the hell?!' then hang up
> C. Yell 'Who is this ya fucker?! I'll kill you!' and hang up
> D. Or listen to what you do and then say 'who's this?'



i'd do the same thing if some person called me............


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 25, 2008)

lol....
people are funny..


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 26, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> lol....
> people are funny..



.........some people are.....most aren't...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi. What is up peeps? I finally got a small chance to get on every now and then. I don't promise chapters every freakin day and maybe not every week. So don't nag, I'm trying. But it's been a while so I have to re read a lot of this stuff to get back on track.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh my god! Claire!! WTF Are you doing on!?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 13, 2009)

WTF!? I thought you'd never be on again!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 13, 2009)

Claire Lol, I got a new name and look


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 14, 2009)

The wait is whats gonna kill me.............


----------



## Morphine (Mar 15, 2009)

hey, Claire. Long time no see. what happened to mah character? Long time I haven't been on also...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Mar 15, 2009)

Chapter 26


*Spoiler*: __ 



Komacki was silently sitting in the corner, watching Naoki stagger around and trying to swat lazily at Itachi. Yuki and Itachi were standing together, just laughing and pushing Naoki lightly to Sasuke and Hatrou, who were across from them. Monkey in the middle, you could say. He sighed and saw something move in the corner of his eye. Komacki turned his head to the right. Hinata's head poked out, she gasped and hid again.
_What the heck?_ He thought. He then blushed, thinking Hinata was actually there for him. She poked her head out again, she looked around and waved at Komacki shyly. He waved back and grinned.
"Haha! There is no way that Naoki is going to recover from this any time soon!" Yuki laughed. He quickly and quietly got up and sneeked past the group to the place Hinata was at.
"Um... H-hello Komacki-kun..." She studdered softly.
"Hey Hinata! What are you doing here? I thought you'd be in your room or something! Heh! Guess you came out here to see what all the noise was about huh?" Hinata giggled softly. She looked towards Realm's office, then pulled Komacki into the hallway.
"I have to tell you something..." She whispered. Komacki blinked.
"What?"
"It's about this house! Tell you the truth, it really scares me... I don't like dark places at all and... the images I can see through the walls... it really scares me!"
"I bet you were scared last night.." He muttered.
"Oh I didn't even want to see what went on last night... but... Something in Realm-sama's room really worries me... everyday before we all get out here.... He hunches over his desk and starts looking really mad. He looks so stressed out. Then he takes out this amulet thing and talks to it. A weird light shines at him, and then he's the Realm-sama everyone likes... I'm just really worried," She explained. Komacki scratched his head.
"Do you want to ask Realm about it?"
"No! No... he doesn't know I have this power at all... He only knows that I can paralyze people on contact when I want... watch." She touched Komacki's right arm. It went completely numb.
"What the heck? I can't move it!" He shouted. Hinata put a hand over his mouth.
"Shhh!!" She whispered. Komacki nodded.
"So... why don't you tell them?" He pointed over his shoulder with his left arm.
"I.. don't trust them... I... I just... tr-trust you... Komacki-k.. kun..." She blushed and twidled her fingers. Komacki was silent.
"Oh.. uh... sure... ok.." He muttered.

"OH MY GOD!! WHAT IS THAT?!" Shibo yelled. Everyone stopped and looked where Shibo was pointing. There was a walking woman with pink feathers and a womanly build. She wore a pair of tight green shorts and a red tank-top. She stopped and looked at everyone. Her teeth were pointed and her eyes were slanted.
"What!? I'm a harpie! What do you idiots expect!?" She yelled. Everyone remembered the voice as Sakura's.
"Sakura's a harpie?" Suna muttered.
"Explains her whoreness.." Hatrou muttered. A light yellow one followed after Sakura, her womanly bust was bigger than Sakura's.
"Yeah... but she can't compare to my beauty! Ino Yamanaka is the most beautiful Harpie in all the universe!" She yelled, posing in a sexy manner. Itachi and Sasuke examined the two.
"Too many feathers."
"Not enough skin."
"Eyes are weird."
"Voice is bitchy."
"Ass is too small!"
"And the outfits are just begging for someone to rape you two." They said in turn. Hatrou and Yuki were holding back laughter by coughing. Sakura and Ino stood, mouths agape in surprised.
"You asshole demons!!" Ino whispered. Hatrou tapped Yuki on the shoulder. They staggered past Sasuke and Itachi.
"Ok... Keh!! I just can't hold back but.."
"BURN!!" They both said in unison. They broke down laughing and fell to the floor. Sakura and Ino's feathers ruffled up.
"You lowly PEASENT HUMANS!!" They screamed. Realm's office door bursted open. Shrouds of white collected in front of Sakura and Ino. Realm formed from them.
"Girls! Please remember you no longer are just with our members now! We have guests! Please change back to your human forms!" He said.
"We can't..."
"We sort of left our good clothes in our rooms..." They muttered. Realm sighed.
"Well... hurry to your rooms girls! Please!" He said. Ino and Sakura glared at Yuki and Hatrou again and ran upstairs to their rooms. Suna poke Konkuro.
"So what do you look like?"
"Uh.. you don't wanna know."
"Aw! Please?"
"No." Suna made a pouty face.
"No."
"Bu... bu... bu...!" She whined. Konkuro sighed. Deidara tried to silently slip away from Neo, but she grabbed his arm.
"Soooooooo..... you have a true form, eh? If your human form is sexy... I hope to god it's alright looking as your real self!" She said. Deidara laughed nervously.
"Well.. uh... It may not look like a creature of nature, un.." He said.
"So? Weird is awesome! I'm weird myself!"
"No... I mean... a thing against the laws of nature itself... un..."
"You're from the underworld! Laws don't apply there," Neo stated.
"Oh.. true... un..." Kimmimaro looked to the corner were Komacki was.
"Uh.. Shibo.. do you know where my brother went?" Shibo looked around.
"No.. He was there a second ago... maybe the house ate him."
"Hmmm... Maybe a member of the household got him..."
"OH! That reminds me... Hinata was staring at him earlier over there.." She pointed to the hallway where Hinata was peeking in from. No one was there.
"Hinata?! Oh no! She's a venom demon!"
"Wha?"
"She can paralyze anyone she wants when she wants and devour their soul and years left to live... She really like a god of death!" He said. Shibo clapped her hands.
"Really??'
"Yea.. but she's really shy about doing anything or telling anyone... She hasn't told Realm-sama about the power... He only knows that she can look through walls and everything. I only know cause she used it on a squirrel once to ease her hunger. She's really strict about it... I wonder why she lured Komacki?"
"Maybe she likes him!"
"Yea... maybe... but she's so shy! Let's look for them," He said. Shibo skipped next to Kimmimaro as they left the group to go find Komacki and Hinata.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 15, 2009)

OMG CHAPPY *claps in happiness*

So, wait, Hinata's evil? whoa, didn't see that coming


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Mar 15, 2009)

meh.... I'm glad you liked it Shibo! I like your set.. Hell Girl is a good show. I mean.. I've only seen a few episodes and... I was hooked.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 15, 2009)

I had an Alucard set before

I read the manga more...only saw the first ap XD click the gif in mah siggey and find something to use on Clara:ho


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Mar 15, 2009)

..... Damn! My soul was taken again! That always happens!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 16, 2009)

Yayz! its about time!!!!!!! lol. man.....this is gonna get good already.
I wanna see what Yuki and Hatrou are gonna do! lolness


----------

